# Another wiper motor failure due to aftermarket HIDs



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

I have 06 A3 2.0T no convenience/tech package. I have bought a *35W* 6000k kit from HIDXenonLights.com for $79.99, plug & play. After the initial install, I have experienced a flickering issue where my lights flickered like strobe lights with the engine on (I didn't power from the battery and no relay used) I have fixed that by installing the anti flicker capacitor harness (plug and play). The lights work without any problems but the wiper motor is shot. Wipers didn't work the very next morning after the initial installation. I did searched this topic extensively but could not find any reasons explaining why this is happening. Do you guys thinkg the the flickering issue could be somehow related to the motor failure? Thanks...


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hmm, im interested in hearing the cause/solution to this. i heard about the wiper motor issues previously, but i thought it was only occurring on the conv/tech package. Im looking into HIDs as well, having none of the packages mentioned, this is now a concern for me. 
I looked up the site/link and it doesnt show anything about being a digital ballast. I'm wondering if thats the cause/root f the prob.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You have to use a VagCom prevent the wiper motor burnout.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: Another wiper motor failure due to aftermarket HIDs (njpeteo)*

Could you tell us where did you install the ballast (location in the engine bay) So far, based on ur issue- it didnt matter whether it is 35w or 55w that causes the wiper-motor burnout issue. 
(knock on wood- once again) I havent had any issues with the VVME kit i have, i have a new 35w Kit by Retro-solutions waiting to get installed and although it is digital (VVMEs are not) I am beginning to become concerned about longevity of my wiper-motor. I havent VAG-com my headlight set-up at all and i have driven for 35k miles without any issues.








I dont turn on my car with HIDs on - cause i know that there's a ''systems-check" that the ecu performs with the car (power check-where i see my custom LEDs and the rear OEM led tails flashes 6 times at start-up, Wipers also does a quick check by moving the arms about a quarter inch- i guess to get into 'ready' mode-) Im thinking with this ''power check'' i cant be sure if thats related to HID kits causing a power surge that burns the wiper motor








e


_Modified by tiptronic at 5:11 PM 6/22/2009_


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_You have to use a VagCom prevent the wiper motor burnout.

Plus a bypass/relay thingy. Vagcom won't solve it. Been there done that. Dealer fixed it no question asked but i did have to hide the fact that the hid blew it by putting stock parts back in http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (mkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_
Plus a bypass/relay thingy. Vagcom won't solve it. Been there done that. Dealer fixed it no question asked but i did have to hide the fact that the hid blew it by putting stock parts back in http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

mkim- can you tell us what hid kit set-up did you have? (watts, ballast type, location of the ballast at install, etc)
e


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_
Plus a bypass/relay thingy. Vagcom won't solve it. Been there done that. Dealer fixed it no question asked but i did have to hide the fact that the hid blew it by putting stock parts back in http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Wow. The bypass/relay should take any direct electrical issue with the ballast completely out of the equation. Seems like the only possible cause left is some kind of indirect interference from the ballast location. I've had xTec (non-digital) strapped to the outside of the headlight housings and I also have VVME ballasts strung up behind the bumper for the fogs. No relays and no VAG-COM changes. No problem. Oh... I also have convenience package.


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: Another wiper motor failure due to aftermarket HIDs (tiptronic)*



tiptronic said:


> Could you tell us where did you install the ballast (location in the engine bay)
> 
> 
> > I installed the ballasts on the sides of the housings...


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Another wiper motor failure due to aftermarket HIDs (njpeteo)*

My ballasts are installed in underneath the housings, in the locations for the stock HID ballasts. I have a 55W kit though and the wiper motor blew about 2 weeks after the kit was put in. Dealer replaced the motor no questions asked, with the HID's still in the car, but I am afraid that it's only a matter of time before the motor blows again. I'm just looking around for a good kit that will work without blowing the wiper motor. 
I've been told that these guys have a good product and I believe Tiptronic has been using these for a while without any issues with the wiper motor.
http://www.xtechid.com/products.php
... good luck.
What is this that people are talking about VagCom? What exactly would need to be done to the headlight set up to help reduce the risk of a blow out???


_Modified by Gryphon001 at 8:48 PM 6/22/2009_


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

im gonna check this guy out. read every page of the thread and thoroughly checked out his site, as well as asked him a few questions of my own, and seems pretty solid.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Another wiper motor failure due to aftermarket HIDs (njpeteo)*

This is so weird. There seems to be no consistent reason for this. Maybe it has something to do with the brand. I don't think I've heard of any reports of failures by someone using the expensive xTec or the super cheap VVME.
P.S. I just noticed that njpeteo is from Wallington, NJ. Dude, I used to live there. Born in Passaic. At 5 years old I knew enough to get out of there though.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_im gonna check this guy out. read every page of the thread and thoroughly checked out his site, as well as asked him a few questions of my own, and seems pretty solid.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1

that's what i bought. Came without the can bus and it blew the wiper motor. Told him and he sent me the can bus for audi and now it hasn't caused any problem for 3 months so far. Apparently VW and audi is different somehow he said? he said VW hasn't caused any wiper motor problems. By the way his kit is good







i recommend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (the4ringer)*

the4ringer,
I read through the Vortex post- the rep from Direct Connection Tuning stated that only A3s with Auto headlights/wipers had the wiper issues. I thought that i read a couple of post in Tude that had the wiper motior issue and [they] didnt have auto lights and/or wiper...








As for the can-bus adapter- Im thinking of getting it just to try... It looks like it will work also with the VVME set up (and the digital setup i have from RetroSolutions) The Ballast shown from Direct Conn is very similar to the VVME ballast. The retrosloution bulbs however, is better designed (metal based) and re-designed arch location to compensate that it will be used in housings/projections made for halogen- and they fit with the VVMEs ballast too!
e


----------



## RallyPlaya (Apr 13, 2009)

Well im looking to install my 35W 6000k HIDs on my 06 A3, i have the Sport, Premium, and Winter Pkg, hopefully i dont get these flickering lights and Wiper problems, i have a 2 yr warranty on the HID kit, So Hopefully it works out for me il keep you posted, il probably install the kit Wednesday


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_the4ringer,
I read through the Vortex post- the rep from Direct Connection Tuning stated that only A3s with Auto headlights/wipers had the wiper issues. I thought that i read a couple of post in Tude that had the wiper motior issue and [they] didnt have auto lights and/or wiper...








As for the can-bus adapter- Im thinking of getting it just to try... It looks like it will work also with the VVME set up (and the digital setup i have from RetroSolutions) The Ballast shown from Direct Conn is very similar to the VVME ballast. The retrosloution bulbs however, is better designed (metal based) and re-designed arch location to compensate that it will be used in housings/projections made for halogen- and they fit with the VVMEs ballast too!
e

yeah, im not sure about that either. I tried gettin info on the same thing and much to no avail, same results. from what i read, the can bus is for anti-flickering. Though i have heard some people need it. some dont, and theres no way of knowing if you need it or not. I think for the extra $30, its better to get it anyway. Youre still makin off like a bandit on the kit itself.

_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_
that's what i bought. Came without the can bus and it blew the wiper motor. Told him and he sent me the can bus for audi and now it hasn't caused any problem for 3 months so far. Apparently VW and audi is different somehow he said? he said VW hasn't caused any wiper motor problems. By the way his kit is good







i recommend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


yeah guy seems pretty solid. saw a few of your postings there as well, heh. what kit did you end up gettin? 6k? 8k? you have any pics ?


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mkim)*

is there a spec for the can bus, i mean what exactly does the can bus do does it act like an transformer?
i ran 40W 6500k before and it blew mine motor when i had in auto switched-in.


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (HonDee-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HonDee-A3* »_is there a spec for the can bus, i mean what exactly does the can bus do does it act like an transformer?
i ran 40W 6500k before and it blew mine motor when i had in auto switched-in.


I have bought mine on ebay and it eliminated any flickering issues. I have no idea if it would prevent the wiper motor failure as I installed it after I blew the motor. I will be replacing the wiper motor this week so we'll see what happens...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (njpeteo)*

Can someone confirm a case of wiper motor failure and NO flickering issues? I wonder if there is a direct link with the flickering.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (njpeteo)*

I see that the can-bus device for anti-flicker is cheaper at the ebay site you provided. Less than the ones sold at Direct Connections.. I can only assume that they are of the same specs (if anything)... I will be placing an order for this. It's never too late to add one to my existing set-up.
e


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*

tiptronic,
what's your ballast wattage again, think i've asked u this before....sorry.
i thought the theory behind to solve motor blown issue is to change to correct wattage so correct current are flown for the motor since electronic wise, headlight unit and motor are shared the same circuit.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (HonDee-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HonDee-A3* »_tiptronic,
what's your ballast wattage again, think i've asked u this before....sorry.
i thought the theory behind to solve motor blown issue is to change to correct wattage so correct current are flown for the motor since electronic wise, headlight unit and motor are shared the same circuit.

Well... the latest report here is from someone with a 35w system. It would be great if everyone who has experienced a wiper moter failure could list all relevant stats. like:
Model Year
Conv/Tech Package
Auto lights
Ballast maker
Ballast wattage
Digital Ballast
Relay used
Anti-flicker device used
Location of Ballast
Vag-com changes
Did lights have flickering problem
Time before motor failure
P.S. Anybody have the wiring diagram showing the headlights and wiper motor?
P.P.S. Anybody have a spare blown motor that can be taken apart to see what exactly is "blown"?


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

my 35w drop-in HIDs from retro solutions have been trouble free for the last 1.5yrs


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (MisterJJ)*

I believe what "blows" is the electronic motor controls failing due to voltage spikes.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mike3141)*

Here is mine, at least as much info as I have been able to come up with:
*Model Year:* 2008
*Conv/Tech Package:* NO
*Auto lights:* NO
*Ballast maker:* Ziitaku
*Ballast wattage:* 55W
*Digital Ballast:* Not sure, but I doubt it.
*Relay used:* Relay was put in first day, several hours after the kit went in. Had to remove it because it started causing some issues with the lights flickering and going out on top of the annoying 'bulb out' warning.
*Anti-flicker device used:* NO
*Location of Ballast:* Stock balast mount under the housing. Used screws and 3m tape to mount.
*Vag-com changes:* None relating to lighting. Only the window/roof remote close/open.
*Did lights have flickering problem:* Not noticed innitially when my mechanic installed them but as soon as the relay was put in it started. Lights go out when high beams are flicked and sometimes do not come back on (bulb out warning). Lights also take a long time to warm up.
*Time before motor failure:* Can't be really sure but around 2 weeks. Got them in at the end of March and so far have had no issues since other than the ones mentioned above^^^

Hope that will help narrow down the issue. I have a vested interest in getting this problem sorted out.








p.s. The measures I have take so far to try to reduce the risk of a blow out is to not turn on my wipers while the HID's are still warming up and to make sure the wipers are off if I am going to turn on my headlights. Not sure if that would make much of a difference, but I am trying anyways...


_Modified by Gryphon001 at 7:27 AM 6/24/2009_


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (MisterJJ)*

I havent had any issues (yet) 
*model year* 2007
*Conv/Tech Package:* No
*Auto lights:* No
*Ballast maker:* VVME LLC
*Ballast wattage:* 35w With 6000k H7 Xenon Bulbs.
*Digital Ballast:* No
*Relay used: * No- direct connection to existing Light bulb harness
*Anti-flicker device used: * No, but in process of ordering Can-Bus anti flicker module.
*Location of Ballast:* Stock location under the headlamp housings intended for Ballast mounting. 3M heavy duty adhesives.
*Vag-com changes:* Non- specific to the headlamps. VAGged- LED tails and rear-fogs and auto up/down window control
*Did lights have flickering problem:* NO- only slight dimming when Brakes are depressed (after installation and vagging of LED tails)
*Time before motor failure:* n/a Still Working 35k miles

Here are VVME's Ballast specs:
Lamp
Output 35 W
Nominal voltage 85 V
Nominal light output 3.200 lumen
Operating temperature -40°C-+85 °C
Lifetime >3000hours
High voltage converter and ignitor
Operational input voltage 8-32 VDC
Maximum input current 8 A
Minimum voltage loaded (lamp on) 60 V
Maximum voltage loaded (lamp on) 120 V
Output voltage from ignitor
Nominal voltage 23.000 V
Minimum voltage 18.000 V
Here are Retro-Solutions 
DIGITAL
35 watts output
Ballast Control Full Digital
Efficiency >90%
Input voltage 8 - 32 vdc
Starting Current < 6.5 A
Hot Restrike Protection Full Protection
Plug and Play Yes
Radio interference None
Ballast defective rate < 0.05% (< 1:2000)
Ballast Lifespan 3500 hrs
Bulbs Lm variability +/- 100
Bulb CCT variability +/- 200
Bulb lifespan 3500 hrs
Life Expectancy (Avg.)4 - 7 years


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

*cough* add to diy sticky *cough*


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the4ringer)*

Hey Tiptronic, when you get your retro-solutions kit installed let me know how you like it. I am looking into it myself now.


----------



## rish1103 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
Well... the latest report here is from someone with a 35w system. It would be great if everyone who has experienced a wiper moter failure could list all relevant stats. like:
Model Year
Conv/Tech Package
Auto lights
Ballast maker
Ballast wattage
Digital Ballast
Relay used
Anti-flicker device used
Location of Ballast
Vag-com changes
Did lights have flickering problem
Time before motor failure
P.S. Anybody have the wiring diagram showing the headlights and wiper motor?
P.P.S. Anybody have a spare blown motor that can be taken apart to see what exactly is "blown"?

This is a good idea but how about starting a seperate thread for this? helps weed out the back and forth clutter?
it would also be good if people could provide where they bought their can bus anti flicker module.
I have a vvme 35w kit. I ordered it a couple of weeks ago but I havent installed it yet. I'm still trying to figure out if anything conclusive turns up with this flickering issue.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_Hey Tiptronic, when you get your retro-solutions kit installed let me know how you like it. I am looking into it myself now.

I was customizing my 2nd FK projectors w/ new LEDs..and was waiting to get that finished then install the Retro-solutions kit.. However, I dont think i will finish the project soon enough, so i might just get the bumpers off, and just install the retrosolution on the existing set up.
as a matter of fact, there is nothing wrong w/ the VVME ballast, so i might just use the Retro-solution's bulbs and see about their 'claim' for best focused/evenly spread light output....
I also have the can-bus code/error/anti-flicker module- waiting to get installed (got it via ebay- $28 plus change for a pair)- i should be able to just reach through the enginebay and attache it to the existing ballast. as for the bulbs however, the H7 clamps are not the best and is a PITA to install (w/out taking bumpers/headlamps off) 
When will i get that done.. hmmm..this weekend maybe too busy


_Modified by tiptronic at 11:13 AM 6/30/2009_


----------



## TPE_A3 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*

No offense guys...
But I find it fascinating the lengths enthusiasts who bought non-HID cars are willing to go to install HIDs! If they are THAT important (given the known issues aftermarkets cause) why not simply not buy a car unless they have the HIDs?
I do appreciate the aesthetics etc of my HIDs on my TT, and yes, honestly, would not have bought a TT without HIDs...but from a driving point of view...in MOST driving situations, the HIDs, while superior to Halogen, are not so much better that the halogens are unacceptable.
Just a comment from the peanut gallery. I do admire your ingenuity, knowledge and perseverance to get these things to work properly!


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TPE_A3)*

In many cases it is not the case of the HID's being superior to halogens, it is a case of esthetics. As for not buying non-HID cars... all to often it's not an option. I find most A3's I see in Canada don't have HID lights. It was just part of an expensive package when you bought the car new, was much cheaper to retrofit and most people were not aware of the technical issues involved. As far as I know Audis are the only cars that have this issue, I've never heard of it happening on any other car. In my case the car was bought off the showroom floor so I didn't even have a say in the matter. Believe me if I could have gotten the Bi-Xenons as a stand alone option I would have forked up the cash at the dealership. 
Over all I think it's kind of retarded that you can get Bi-Xenons on a friggin Rabbit now for less money than on an A3.







I don't see them being very different lights and now I see more Rabbits with Bi-Xenons than A3's.








That's my little rant for today...


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (TPE_A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TPE_A3* »_No offense guys...
But I find it fascinating the lengths enthusiasts who bought non-HID cars are willing to go to install HIDs! If they are THAT important (given the known issues aftermarkets cause) why not simply not buy a car unless they have the HIDs?


Because the A3 model i have is what i can afford then.... I cudve easily gotten a GTI or a mazdaspeed3 but i wanted an Audi. Some of us cannot afford a 33k audi for the added options.
Halogens are indeed acceptable- but HIDs are better- at least in my case.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*

LOL... over 32K is the base price for the A3's in Canada. Mine was about 42K out the door. and to get the HID's it was part of a $2500 package that included only auto dimming mirrors, rain sensing wipers and a few extra lights.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Gryphon001)*

Okay, so today, i managed to get a day off, decided to tackle installing my new HID kit (RetroSolutions Digital HID). I pranced around the house all day and decided to do the light project around 4ish. I finished (re-aiming, etc.) at 1030p...motherf....








Anyway, the kit, as mentioned is from RetroSolutions. Digital HID, 6000k bulbs, 35w. I also recieved in the mail the can-bus code error module. 
With the talks about wiper-motor- I am a bit concerned if this new kit will be my downfall- since i've been using the VVME kit for 30k miles w/out a hitch. I was only going to install the bulbs and keep using the VVME ballasts and also add the can-bus module. I eventually dediced to clean up the VVME install, and use all new parts from RS. I have mentioned before on another post that the ballast from VVME and the ballast from RS are of the same size, casing and only a few differences on operating specs (except the RS has lower amperage for start ups and re-strikes). The only difference I see from the ballasts is the label/spec info- plus RS being 'digital'. The Bulbs on the other hand has a very distiguishable difference from that of VVME's. It is shorter, and the arch location is slightly off- to compensate the halogen's filament location. These xenon bulbs are designed, as i read and gathered, for original halogen housings. The FKs projections i currently have are made for halogens (incidentally, the new dayline led headlamps from the GB are made for halogen bulbs).
As a result, the output is an even blanket of very white light (it's whiter not bluer like that of VVME's, although same kelvin temp, and the VVEM's output has a distinct bright spots upfront). The cut offs are fairly same, it is as sharp as it was w/ VVME's The output, IMO, is that of an OEM A3 hids (almost).
With the can-bus module installed. I'm not sure if it is RS's digital ballast or the work of the can-bus module- but the start-ups are 'softer' and full output is achieved sooner (5-7 seconds) while the previous VVME took minimum 15seconds for full brightness, and start-ups are typical bright flash, then softens and gradually achieves brightness. 
Again, it's either the Can-bus or the RS's digital ballast- but i no longer have that slight interference when depressing the brakes. Used to, w/ the VVME's, when i depresse the brakes, the HID output will have that noticeable (for me) interference in the form of quick dimming of the lights (blink of an eye). parking into my garage, it was quite noticeable as the brighit spots on the wall show's the unstable interference from appying accel or brakes... W/ the CAn-bus and Digital ballast combination, i see no distiguishable interference at all. I'm happy.
I did try the wiper's and it worked fine.......................so far. 
I have restarted and shut-off the car half dozen times already, and wiper still works.......................................................so far.
I will try to keep u guys updated w/ the progress as to the performance of these kit 
I want to share also a bit of a scare experience when i installed these kits. After installation, i fired them up, and NICE... Then turned it off. So i cleaned up a bit, (not installed bumpers yet), then wanted to check it out again, and fired it up again, then let it sit for 10minutes for burn-in of the bulbs. came back out, then shut them off. Started putting the bumper back (also installed S3 grill- just wanted to see if i like it..i do, but that gap at the bottom bothers me..i'll keep it on for now, but will eventually return back to prems or Sline(need to get it painted) as i re-fitted the bumpers back on- i wanted to fire them up again- and the right was flickering like a strobe light- WTF?! turned it off, turned car off, then on again--and fired it up- still flickering- checked connections of the can-bus, and all were fine, fit, tight. I was like- " freaking ballast is probably bad ". just to check agani, i turned them on again, and this time both sides were strobbing like i'm in a dance club! I was panicked! Then i noticed the battery symbol was flashing on the mfd along w/ bulb out (fogs disconnected) . I tried to start the engine and all i heard was that dreadful "tktktktktkkktktktktk'
DAMN! i d rained the battery! I just realized for the amost-6 hours that i was working on the car- I had the doors open, the stereo going, and did not noticed that i left the interior lamps at full blast- constant on. D'uh! I was also watching British F1 gp on my laptop) So- I pulled up the good'ol Passat and jumped her- YAY! she started, and the HIDs fired-up BEAUTIFULLY!. 








Drove around the block- and had to re-aim the right side (also, i forgot to put a customized hard foam "washer" so that the clamps will have a good tight pressure on the bulbs on the projector seat- obviously a common flaw on these cheap headlight/H7 applications). I re-seated the bulbs - so that the output/cut off is proper. The left side was fine, as i managed to remember to tighten it up w/ the custom washer i made. 
I drove it about 5miles RT- from my house- via a 2 mile canyon drive, then back to the freeway loop back to my house. Drove thru some rutted roads to see if they will wobble like the VVMEs in these FKs- and they are as sturdy as OEM! I'm satisfied so far!...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'm tired, bed-time.

e


_Modified by tiptronic at 12:00 AM 7/2/2009_


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

i encountered the same ended up changing the battery literally, bcos think i much over tried without starting up the car.
how ever it seems that the retro fit you got's a good solution for the FK's "wobble" issue, cos i had that issue also, but as the main concern, motor issue, i've got couple of theories on my side that no-auto switch cars would not suffer, or if u do have auto switch, manually switch the light.
fingers crossed for you tip and well done, show us ur new set up~


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (HonDee-A3)*

Sounds like an exhausting day...








Keeping my fingers crossed for ya... 
I'll probably order up a set for myself in about a week or so.
p.s. Need updated pics at your earliest convenience....










_Modified by Gryphon001 at 8:55 AM 7/2/2009_


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_Okay, so today, i managed to get a day off, decided to tackle installing my new HID kit (RetroSolutions Digital HID). I pranced around the house all day and decided to do the light project around 4ish. I finished (re-aiming, etc.) at 1030p...motherf....








Anyway, the kit, as mentioned is from RetroSolutions. Digital HID, 6000k bulbs, 35w. I also recieved in the mail the can-bus code error module. 
With the talks about wiper-motor- I am a bit concerned if this new kit will be my downfall- since i've been using the VVME kit for 30k miles w/out a hitch. I was only going to install the bulbs and keep using the VVME ballasts and also add the can-bus module. I eventually dediced to clean up the VVME install, and use all new parts from RS. I have mentioned before on another post that the ballast from VVME and the ballast from RS are of the same size, casing and only a few differences on operating specs (except the RS has lower amperage for start ups and re-strikes). The only difference I see from the ballasts is the label/spec info- plus RS being 'digital'. The Bulbs on the other hand has a very distiguishable difference from that of VVME's. It is shorter, and the arch location is slightly off- to compensate the halogen's filament location. These xenon bulbs are designed, as i read and gathered, for original halogen housings. The FKs projections i currently have are made for halogens (incidentally, the new dayline led headlamps from the GB are made for halogen bulbs).
As a result, the output is an even blanket of very white light (it's whiter not bluer like that of VVME's, although same kelvin temp, and the VVEM's output has a distinct bright spots upfront). The cut offs are fairly same, it is as sharp as it was w/ VVME's The output, IMO, is that of an OEM A3 hids (almost).
With the can-bus module installed. I'm not sure if it is RS's digital ballast or the work of the can-bus module- but the start-ups are 'softer' and full output is achieved sooner (5-7 seconds) while the previous VVME took minimum 15seconds for full brightness, and start-ups are typical bright flash, then softens and gradually achieves brightness. 
Again, it's either the Can-bus or the RS's digital ballast- but i no longer have that slight interference when depressing the brakes. Used to, w/ the VVME's, when i depresse the brakes, the HID output will have that noticeable (for me) interference in the form of quick dimming of the lights (blink of an eye). parking into my garage, it was quite noticeable as the brighit spots on the wall show's the unstable interference from appying accel or brakes... W/ the CAn-bus and Digital ballast combination, i see no distiguishable interference at all. I'm happy.
I did try the wiper's and it worked fine.......................so far. 
I have restarted and shut-off the car half dozen times already, and wiper still works.......................................................so far.
I will try to keep u guys updated w/ the progress as to the performance of these kit 
I want to share also a bit of a scare experience when i installed these kits. After installation, i fired them up, and NICE... Then turned it off. So i cleaned up a bit, (not installed bumpers yet), then wanted to check it out again, and fired it up again, then let it sit for 10minutes for burn-in of the bulbs. came back out, then shut them off. Started putting the bumper back (also installed S3 grill- just wanted to see if i like it..i do, but that gap at the bottom bothers me..i'll keep it on for now, but will eventually return back to prems or Sline(need to get it painted) as i re-fitted the bumpers back on- i wanted to fire them up again- and the right was flickering like a strobe light- WTF?! turned it off, turned car off, then on again--and fired it up- still flickering- checked connections of the can-bus, and all were fine, fit, tight. I was like- " freaking ballast is probably bad ". just to check agani, i turned them on again, and this time both sides were strobbing like i'm in a dance club! I was panicked! Then i noticed the battery symbol was flashing on the mfd along w/ bulb out (fogs disconnected) . I tried to start the engine and all i heard was that dreadful "tktktktktkkktktktktk'
DAMN! i d rained the battery! I just realized for the amost-6 hours that i was working on the car- I had the doors open, the stereo going, and did not noticed that i left the interior lamps at full blast- constant on. D'uh! I was also watching British F1 gp on my laptop) So- I pulled up the good'ol Passat and jumped her- YAY! she started, and the HIDs fired-up BEAUTIFULLY!. 








Drove around the block- and had to re-aim the right side (also, i forgot to put a customized hard foam "washer" so that the clamps will have a good tight pressure on the bulbs on the projector seat- obviously a common flaw on these cheap headlight/H7 applications). I re-seated the bulbs - so that the output/cut off is proper. The left side was fine, as i managed to remember to tighten it up w/ the custom washer i made. 
I drove it about 5miles RT- from my house- via a 2 mile canyon drive, then back to the freeway loop back to my house. Drove thru some rutted roads to see if they will wobble like the VVMEs in these FKs- and they are as sturdy as OEM! I'm satisfied so far!...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'm tired, bed-time.

e

_Modified by tiptronic at 12:00 AM 7/2/2009_

Yeah. Nothing complicated about this at all!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

yeah maybe i should've just wrote:
"Installed new retrosolution HID kit and can-bus. It looks better, it works fine. I''ll let you know the progress".

better?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*

I should have let it die. Couldn't resist. Peace.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*

For those who cares:
RetroSolution (Right ) and VVMEs (left)








The RS Kit








With the connected can-bus error canceller.








a fuller output than VVMEs








cut offs and output- 








iso 800 w/ slightly longer shutter








The S3 grill- going to keep it on for a little bit. (taking bumpers on and off is getting tedious!)- See the gap at the bottom... i do like the bright work waterfall design. I know i have a standard bumper, but it looks alright - for me, for now. I'm planning to customize the badge w/ a standard audi-sport logo (to keep w/ up w/ the other audi-sport badge i have on the car- not s-line) The '3' fell off on its own, hence the lone 'S' and a void. 












_Modified by tiptronic at 12:03 AM 7/3/2009_


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

2nd last pic is pretty damn bright to me, lol
wished i could have HID but past motor issue has discouraged me well enough to persuade my self to stick with halogen in FK's, yea...... it feels like driving with eyes closed at night.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (HonDee-A3)*

the pic below i think depicts the actual output as maybe seen in person.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

i don't have the canbus module ... i just run straight plug & play. the only thing i did was recode via vagcom for xenon lows w/ halogen highs. almost 2yrs now w/ the retro solutions kit worry free. no CEL/bulb out/wiper motor issues. it's very low current during fireup. it's a great kit, really.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

Here's a question than... where do I get the coding for doing vag-com xenon low/halogen high beams??? I am pretty sure I don't have that done and I can get access to a vag-com easily enough. Does that shut off current to the lows when you flick or turn on highbeams?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*

Here's one that i found and used as reference when i initially installed my first set of VVME. The initial post talks about the VAG coding-- although not sure it is the detail that you or most need.. but hopefully it helps a bit.
I tried to look through the vag long coding and other info posted by oooo-a3 in the DIY section but i didnt have the patience to sift through it.. haha.
http://audiforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74912
I took out the bumpers again last night, so i can refit a 'custom made' thin rubber/foam to act as a 'washer' between the rear of the bulb and the H7 clamps that came w/ the FKs-- so it'll put more pressure on the bulbs while in the seat-- and drove it around town last night- and no more wobble or vibration like i used to get from VVME bulbs. 
e.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (HonDee-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HonDee-A3* »_2nd last pic is pretty damn bright to me, lol
wished i could have HID but past motor issue has discouraged me well enough to persuade my self to stick with halogen in FK's, yea...... it feels like driving with eyes closed at night.

CAn you post the light output/cutoff/ head-on photos of your Halogen bulb set up w/ your FKs? Have you tried using a 'brighter h7 bulbs, maybe from philips /sylvania, or HOEN (like the xenonmatch)? 
I think that would also help w/ the other folks to show how the aftermarket projection would look w/ the halogen bulbs (ie Dayline LED headlights)
e


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_i don't have the canbus module ... i just run straight plug & play. the only thing i did was recode via vagcom for xenon lows w/ halogen highs. almost 2yrs now w/ the retro solutions kit worry free. no CEL/bulb out/wiper motor issues. it's very low current during fireup. it's a great kit, really.

whizbang
what prompted you to do the VAG coding w/ your HID kit? Did y ou have flickering issues at initial install? Or did you just assumed that you will need the VAG before you ever turned it on (hid kit)...just curious here...
Thanks!
by the way, I was googling and found a broken youtube video of this guy claiming that the "SuperIntegrated HID kit" will solve all A3 wiper problems... however, the video freezes and will not finish. I searched for "superintegrated hid kits' and found this:
http://www.alibaba.com/product....html?
upon looking at some of the applications, it seem that theyve only re-designed a typical ballast into a smaller unit, "integrated" with 
the ballast, igniter, and [error-code] canceller (can-bus). 
Also w/ researching 'can-bus' i think it was the circuitry design of the A3's can-bus which may be sharing the controller for both lighting and wiper operation. Hence, w/ an unstable non-oem ballast, and interference w/ the circuitry, could be causing the wiper motor failure.
Of course there is no 'guarantee' that the above-mentioned product will elimate the problem, it is just ironic that i have added a canceller (canbus) module to my digital set up-- who knows, that could solve or prevent the issue...or not...
I wish someone can figure out the main cause or source of the wiper motor failure in the A3 (it seem widespread also in europe/england) 
e


_Modified by tiptronic at 3:20 PM 7/3/2009_


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Question for everyone on here having the problem with H.I.D. s and wiper motors... Did you get a code saying " Automatic Headlight/ Wipers Defective" when your wipers failed?


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_Here's a question than... where do I get the coding for doing vag-com xenon low/halogen high beams??? I am pretty sure I don't have that done and I can get access to a vag-com easily enough. Does that shut off current to the lows when you flick or turn on highbeams?

it's under the comfort control module. i used the long coding helper, so i don't remember exactly where. just click thru each byte til you find it. my lows stay on while the highs are on or flashed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_
it's under the comfort control module. i used the long coding helper, so i don't remember exactly where. just click thru each byte til you find it. my lows stay on while the highs are on or flashed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I wonder if i have to have mine VAG too- however, my lowbeam/hid do stay on when i flash or use hi-beams.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
whizbang
what prompted you to do the VAG coding w/ your HID kit? Did y ou have flickering issues at initial install? Or did you just assumed that you will need the VAG before you ever turned it on (hid kit)...just curious here...
Thanks!

my HIDs never had flickering problems. i had an issue only during cold weather where the HIDs wouldn't ignite after started the car. i had to turn on my lights first, and then proceded to turn the key to start. otherwise, i would get a bulb-out indicator. someone had mentioned before that a setting was required for drop-in HIDs (i forgot who). it's documented somewhere in the archives. after i did the longcoding, i never ran into that issue again.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazfreek* »_Question for everyone on here having the problem with H.I.D. s and wiper motors... Did you get a code saying " Automatic Headlight/ Wipers Defective" when your wipers failed?

not in my case... I got in the car started it up and tried to use the windshield washer. The spray nozzles worked but the wipers didn't even twitch.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*

I have the same problem. Mine came about after installing the LLTek headlights with LED DRL. Being the first person in North America to have these sucks, but that a whole 'nother story.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazfreek* »_I have the same problem. Mine came about after installing the LLTek headlights with LED DRL. Being the first person in North America to have these sucks, but that a whole 'nother story.

are you saying you got the ''plug n play" w/ HID pkg on those LLTek and now your wiper doesnt work? please confirm... 
e


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

Last night I wanted to do a little bit more adjustments on the lights, so after i got home from watching fireworks, I parked the car outside, turned it off, and went inside for about a half hour. Went back outside to do some fiddlin w/ the adjustments. 
As with any other time that i remember to 
"check the wipers" I turned the car On, and started the engine. Turned HIDs on , then turned Wipers On. and..NOTHING. Immediately i thought " damn, it finally got me" So i turned the car off, then On again (did not start engine) w/out turning on HIDs, i switched the wipers on, and still Nothing! I profusely kept hitting on the switch (at the same time, already planning to switch back to halogen bulbs and already planning to report to Audi about the wipers. Still Nothing. I did another cycle, and still nothing. The rears worked, but still no budging w/ the front wipers (even the washer nozzles did not work). Turned the car off again, and started putting tools away.. About 5 minutes later, I turned the car on to re-park into the garage. Then one more time, tried the wipers- and it worked! nozzles and all! Just to be make sure, after i parked the car, turned it off then On again- and wipers still worked!! 
WTF?








Went back out again after about 20minutes. Turned the car On, HIDs, then wipers-- and no problem...








e


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

lol... when the wiper motor blows, I think the washer nozzles still work. It did on mine. Maybe it was a glitch of some sort... freaky.
... sorry I shouldn't laugh I guess... it will probably be me posting something like this next.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_lol... when the wiper motor blows, I think the washer nozzles still work. It did on mine. Maybe it was a glitch of some sort... freaky.
... sorry I shouldn't laugh I guess... it will probably be me posting something like this next.

As much as i want to keep the HIDs, I'm also contemplating on just going with HOEN's H7 xenonmatch and be done with it and sell all my HID kits.haha.. but I also would like to be able to 'solve' the problem on these wiper issues w/ hid kits. If the combination i have would make a difference or altogether eliminate the issue (digital ballast coupled w/ can-bus error canceller) ... Tonight may have just been a glitch..but i have 5000miles left w/ my warranty to find out... sounds odd i know, but at least i can prove whether this works or not, right?
e


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

Yep that's what I meant.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*

Okay mine mustve been just a glitch.








e


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

I found out the deal with the wipers going out. It seems Audi has put out a technical support bulletin that says that the wiper motor failure is a result of unapproved xenon lights that were installed on the A3 that causes a power spike and kills the wiper control module. The module is part of the wiper motor and that's why it replaced.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazfreek* »_I found out the deal with the wipers going out. It seems Audi has put out a technical support bulletin that says that the wiper motor failure is a result of unapproved xenon lights that were installed on the A3 that causes a power spike and kills the wiper control module. The module is part of the wiper motor and that's why it replaced.

It's obviously a design flaw in my opinion... so far so good, the can-bus seem to be doing its job (knock on wood) and i do not leave the switch in "auto".
e


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

Tiptronic... I was looking on the RS website and couldn't find the can-bus on there. What is it called on their site? Need to get in touch with them again and see if they have relays that do not pull power from just one plug. Don't really want to deal with a bulb out error all the time.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (HonDee-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HonDee-A3* »_i encountered the same ended up changing the battery literally, bcos think i much over tried without starting up the car.
how ever it seems that the retro fit you got's a good solution for the FK's "wobble" issue, cos i had that issue also, but as the main concern, motor issue, i've got couple of theories on my side that no-auto switch cars would not suffer, or if u do have auto switch, manually switch the light.
fingers crossed for you tip and well done, show us ur new set up~









After countless adjustments to the bulb seating in the projector housing- i now conclude that it is not the aftermarket bulbs that causes ''wobbling'' or wiggle over bumps- it is the bulb seat area itself- plus the low quality clamps. Ive finally been able to fix with countless tweaking...


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazfreek* »_I found out the deal with the wipers going out. It seems Audi has put out a technical support bulletin that says that the wiper motor failure is a result of unapproved xenon lights that were installed on the A3 that causes a power spike and kills the wiper control module. The module is part of the wiper motor and that's why it replaced.

But... It was reported that someone used relays and still had the wiper motor blow.


----------



## dnaks (Apr 3, 2005)

Still didn't answer Gryphon001 question that I'd also like to know. So where can I purchase a can-bus error canceller?


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: (dnaks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dnaks* »_Still didn't answer Gryphon001 question that I'd also like to know. So where can I purchase a can-bus error canceller? 

I got mine on Ebay, the lowest price I could find and works great...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (njpeteo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njpeteo* »_
I got mine on Ebay, the lowest price I could find and works great...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318

That's where i got mine from...


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

So i had another incident yesterday that got me concerned for a temporary bit. 
I went into a store yesterday evening and I pulled up infront of the store's glass window (wherei can see my car's front). I shut my engine off got out quickly, picked up the item and got back in my car. When i started the car- i realized that 'oops' i left the headlamp switch to On, and i saw the HIDs start up, then shut-off by itself. 
Oh no! i may have overloaded the system. I shut the lamps off, then turned them on again..and nothing from the HIDs... Oh no!
I shut the engine off, then re-started the car. About a few seconds later, i turned the HIDs on- and it ignited.. wondering if that created a problem w/ the wipers (thinking that i hope it was the Can-bus module that may have caused the shut-off to prevent power overload) i did not want to find out (YET). This morning, everything started up fine, and decided to switch the wipers on---- and all is good -- whew!!!.. 
I just wanted to share this- to keep track of the progress w/ the HID aftermarket and the can-bus i have installed.... so far so good...
e


_Modified by tiptronic at 2:06 PM 7/13/2009_


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

Hey Tiptronic, how are you enjoying the lights so far? No issues I hope... especially since I just pulled my old HID kit and decided to order up a set of RS 6000K. Went back to Silvania Silverstar Ultras for the moment and it feels like I went blind...


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*

hey- im back from vacation- and yes i like the these retrosolution hid kits so far. no issues (i like to beleive that the added can-bus module is doing its part) 
wiper motor is still functioning. (it goes into to ''ready-mode" when i turn the car on, and goes back to its ''resting-mode'' when i shut it off) 
it took me a lot of adjustments to the bulb positioning in the cheap FK projector housing to get the beam pattern right- but it is all good!


----------



## Mikevets68 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

Ok, my wiper motor blew out on me due to my Riken HID kit bout couple months ago. I switched back to my halogen bulbs and i hate the yellow look. I need HID'S bad but how do I go back when I know my wiper motor will burn up and I will have to drop another $300-400 to get it fixed again. Can someone help me out?


----------



## retrosolutions (Mar 10, 2008)

We have been getting a lot of A3 related questions lately regarding the best setup, etc. 
It is our suggestion for best results to reprogram with VAGCOM for "lowbeam xenon" with a wiring harness.
In lieu of this, our 35w kit is going to draw about 1 amp less current on startup (< 6.5A vs. <7.5A). Using the CANbus cancellors would be the suggestion here to suppress transient voltage spikes. 
http://www.retrosolutionsllc.c...etail


_Modified by retrosolutions at 2:21 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## rish1103 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: (retrosolutions)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retrosolutions* »_We have been getting a lot of A3 related questions lately regarding the best setup, etc. 
It is our suggestion for best results to reprogram with VAGCOM for "lowbeam xenon"
In lieu of this, our 35w kit is going to draw about 1 amp less current on startup (< 6.5A vs. <7.5A). Using the CANbus cancellors would be the suggestion here to suppress transient voltage spikes. 
http://www.retrosolutionsllc.c...etail

Is that a guaranteed solution or speculative? Have you guys done any tests etc on A3's? I really want HID's but I keep walking away cuz I dont have the nerve to deal with related issues. Wanna keep things as hassle free as possible.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (retrosolutions)*

I have not VAG my 07 A3 (no convenience, originally came w/ halogens) - Currently have installed RetroSolution 35w kit coupled
with a CAN-bus cancellor. My previous kit was a VVME kit, which did not have any flicker issues, hence i never did the VAG-com re-code to "Xenon-Low Beam", and did not have the can-bus then. The only noticeable issue was that the output dims at a quick second when i depressed the brakes. I had an unusual flicker one time when i was using the wiper as it was raining (at night).

As for the RS kit with a Can-bus cancellor --so far so good, there are no apparent issues. Start ups are "soft" and quick to brighten to actual output. Wipers works- it goes to 'stand-by' mode when i start the car and goes back to'rest' position when i shut it off. 
I certainly dont want to be the one to find out whether this combination works- but i'm holding on to good-luck on this set up.
e


----------



## rish1103 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_I have not VAG my 07 A3 (no convenience, originally came w/ halogens) - Currently have installed RetroSolution 35w kit coupled
with a CAN-bus cancellor. My previous kit was a VVME kit, which did not have any flicker issues, hence i never did the VAG-com re-code to "Xenon-Low Beam", and did not have the can-bus then. The only noticeable issue was that the output dims at a quick second when i depressed the brakes. I had an unusual flicker one time when i was using the wiper as it was raining (at night).

As for the RS kit with a Can-bus cancellor --so far so good, there are no apparent issues. Start ups are "soft" and quick to brighten to actual output. Wipers works- it goes to 'stand-by' mode when i start the car and goes back to'rest' position when i shut it off. 
I certainly dont want to be the one to find out whether this combination works- but i'm holding on to good-luck on this set up.
e

I follow your updates on the HID issue very avidly cuz you and me essentially have the same car. I bought a VVME kit but its just sitting there. I havent attempted to install it. The only kit I tried was the DDM Tuning 55w but it wouldnt stay on when the car was on. it flickered and shut off. my wipers still worked so i just pulled them off. I guess I'll have to be a little patient to see what ends up happening and then go from there. I'm almost tempted to trade it in for a car that does have xenons. Just my luck for getting the last 08 A3 in all of MI when I bought it and didnt have time to get one trucked in or order a 09


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (rish1103)*

Rish1103
or you can invest on OEM HIDs (either single xenon, or Bi-xenons)


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

I just wanted to add that since I have put the Can-bus cancellor harnesses I've had no issues either. I have replaced the wiper motor few weeks ago and so far so good, both wipers and HIDs work without problems. I am curious if there is a case out there of wiper motor failure with the CAN-bus harnesses installed...


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (njpeteo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njpeteo* »_I just wanted to add that since I have put the Can-bus cancellor harnesses I've had no issues either. I have replaced the wiper motor few weeks ago and so far so good, both wipers and HIDs work without problems. I am curious if there is a case out there of wiper motor failure with the CAN-bus harnesses installed...

And that remains to be seen.... What HID kit are you using though?
Because I didnt have any major issues with VVME (w/out can-bus)...
e


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
And that remains to be seen.... What HID kit are you using though?
Because I didnt have any major issues with VVME (w/out can-bus)...
e

35W AGT HID kit from http://www.hidxenonlights.com


----------



## RallyPlaya (Apr 13, 2009)

I installed my HID kit yday, and wipers are still in action







Im So Thankful, I Love the strong Blue flash of HID', I Truly missed them my first month with the A3
I Drive an 06 A3 and i will let you guys know the brand i used when i get back home, i bought them from a valued sponser on my previous board for 160$, install went really smooth


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

Erick
Can-bus and wiper motor still behaving on the RS kit?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

Can't speak for Eric but mine is still working perfectly even without the can-bus module. Thanks for the tip on the Vag-com coding Jason







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . When I got it done at the last meet even the very faint flickering I experienced in the left light with the highbeams on went away.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_Erick
Can-bus and wiper motor still behaving on the RS kit?

Yes sir- works flawlessly







Perhaps it is the RS' design that is preventing any power spikes- but i do feel more comfortable knowing there's 2 probably fail-safe system keeping it in check...
winter is coming up fast- and still to this date, i havent finished my 'second' headlight project... shame shame! i had plans for it..but at this point, i'm just going to keep it simple, and functional.








e


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

would it make any difference if i used an HID kit that uses a relay that pulls power directly from the battery instead of the connector for the headlight? from reading many posts about HID's and wiper motors burning out, im guessing most are using a ballast that plugs into the stock headlight connector....(?) with using a relay type kit, it only uses the headlight connector as a signal to turn on the relay, that pulls powers from the battery going to the ballast... would a HID kit with a relay be suitable, and not be a problem that fries the wiper motor?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (mista808)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mista808* »_would it make any difference if i used an HID kit that uses a relay that pulls power directly from the battery instead of the connector for the headlight? from reading many posts about HID's and wiper motors burning out, im guessing most are using a ballast that plugs into the stock headlight connector....(?) with using a relay type kit, it only uses the headlight connector as a signal to turn on the relay, that pulls powers from the battery going to the ballast... would a HID kit with a relay be suitable, and not be a problem that fries the wiper motor? 

I think there were two incidents of wiper failure even with the battery relay.
e


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re:  (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
I think there were two incidents of wiper failure even with the battery relay.
e

Which has led me to believe that the failure has nothing to do with what brand of ballast you use or if you use some mysterious can-bus module. I think it must be mostly the location of the ballasts which create EMI (Electro-Magnetic Interference). This would have an affect on any can-bus wires passing nearby. However, the brand could effect this too as different brands will be shielded differently and create different levels of EMI. Maybe we just need to wrap the ballasts in metal foil or attach a ground strap to the ballast.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*

From what i understand, our A3s power module (or can-bus) controller is shared by the wiper controller and headlights- hence a power spike caused by the ballast/starter can inflict the wiper motor- so ive read- and stated by an audi tech.


_Modified by tiptronic at 6:07 PM 10/19/2009_


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the updates tiptronic. I went ahead and ordered the same set up as you did, retrosolutions 35 w h7, and can-bus from ebay. I will probably get my buddy to VAGCOM the xenon lights code too to be extra safe. For anyone interested I found this link for retrosolutions:
http://www.retro-solutions.com/audiworldGB.html


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (guiltyblade)*

Just wondering do any of you guys get electrical interference sound after you guys put the after market HID? i don't know where the sound is coming from.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Depends on where you place you ballast. It can interefere. Also the type of ballast can as well. i think digital ones don't interfere.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (guiltyblade)*

Well do you have a 'safe' suggestion? Also the Digital ones can blow the motor... one of the guys in Canada lost his recently and he's using a digital ballast exactly like mine.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (mkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_Just wondering do any of you guys get electrical interference sound after you guys put the after market HID? i don't know where the sound is coming from.









Only in AM frequency, and not a sound, but a weakness in signal/reception. I did have a frequency sound when i used the non-digital VVME ballasts, but not on current RS kit.
The ballasts are located under the headlight housing slot for hid ballasts.
As far as ballast location, really, imo, i dont think is the cause of wiper failure. To state it simply- the controller used for the lights are shared with the wipers - this is what was stated by one of the audi techs. Hence, a power spike from the ballast may infact burn the wipermotor.
But until audi states the cause officially- please- installing aftermarket HIDS- must be done AYOR.
peace!



_Modified by tiptronic at 6:17 PM 10/19/2009_


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*

Well I didn't say it would not blow the motor







, but from what I hear like tiptronic said underside of the housing is pretty popular and successful. I think when people bolt it to the framing is when some people find issues.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (guiltyblade)*

I just observed something... when I turn on my HID's in the parking of my building, the reception on the FM radio seems to get weaker and a bit staticky... I never noticed that before. At least my CanBus warning cancelers from RetroSolutions came in today. Should be able to install them tomorrow and see if they make a difference.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_I just observed something... when I turn on my HID's in the parking of my building, the reception on the FM radio seems to get weaker and a bit staticky... I never noticed that before. At least my CanBus warning cancelers from RetroSolutions came in today. Should be able to install them tomorrow and see if they make a difference.

been having this electrical interference issue for awhile now with this kit.
http://www.directconnectiontuning.com/hids.html
I've had a canbus also but same o ****.
i get weird "zeeeee zeeeeee" sound when i listen to my stereo, when i turn on my signals...








what could be the issue?


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (mkim)*

Perhaps your ballast is near your turn signal wire, when you turn on your turn signal it amplifies the interference, at least enough to hear it on the radio. Just a theory. I imagine its similar to having a cellphone to close to a radio frequency. But I'm just talking out of my a$$ so I could be wrong!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (mkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_
been having this electrical interference issue for awhile now with this kit.
http://www.directconnectiontuning.com/hids.html
I've had a canbus also but same o ****.
i get weird "zeeeee zeeeeee" sound when i listen to my stereo, when i turn on my signals...








what could be the issue?

The two sets of HID kits pictured (single and bi-xenons) in the link above (directconnectiontuning) are exactly the same ones sold by VVME. When i had them on my car- they created a high pitch (starts as a low frequency and elevates over time, then back down to low) - it was more prominent in AM frequency (traffic report) and a slight interference in FM. The VVMEs also reacted when i depressed the brakes (a very slight and quick dimming- as if the electrical power distribution is interrupted). 
Although i didnt test the RetroSolution Kit without the added can-bus canceller, i havent had any of those issues at all.
The VVMEs (and if im correct to assume the directconnectiontuning uses the same supplier) are not Digital. According to the claim in digital kits (including RS kit) they eliminate radio / electrical interference. 
E


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

i found out that the sound gets even worse then i use my right signal but no sound on left signal. That must mean something might be wrong with the ballast on my right right? or the location of it? "shrug"


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (mkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_i found out that the sound gets even worse then i use my right signal but no sound on left signal. That must mean something might be wrong with the ballast on my right right? or the location of it? "shrug"

could be- just get Retrosolutions 35w kit - it'll eliminate that issue,


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

I finally plugged in the modules and find that the FM interference is the same as without them. The signal just seems to get weaker, no weird noises and it only happens when I am in my underground garage. Lot's of concrete and stuff.... 
Weird... Hey Tiptronic, the CanBus modules you got... are they the same as the 'warning canceler' modules from RetroSolutions? Because that's what I got in the mail and plugged in ... still keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*

It's pretty much the same, got it from seller from Ebay, w/ full details for its supposed purpose. I forgot which seller/store it was.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

Mine looks different, but it's the same stuff... keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_Mine looks different, but it's the same stuff... keeping my fingers crossed.

Perhaps, you should opt to VAG it for added security....I think the Retrosolution's digital ballast works well alone, but i wanted addiotional peripheral for ''added feeling" of security... so far so good.......
e


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

maybe i should go back to my stock halogen bulb which i hate so much! on top of that i wear glasses and i want good night vision! and no i don't want a night vision goggle....


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
Perhaps, you should opt to VAG it for added security....I think the Retrosolution's digital ballast works well alone, but i wanted addiotional peripheral for ''added feeling" of security... so far so good.......
e

That was the first thing I had done. I only got the modules after one of the Toronto guys using RS kit had his motor blow. He had the digital ballast and had it switched in vagcom but not CanBus module. Soon as I heard about that I ordered a set and still a bit worried.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_
That was the first thing I had done. I only got the modules after one of the Toronto guys using RS kit had his motor blow. He had the digital ballast and had it switched in vagcom but not CanBus module. Soon as I heard about that I ordered a set and still a bit worried.

Can you be more elaborate of who this Toronto driver is- was it really 
Retrosolutionskit, 35w? How long did he have it? Does he have Auto-Lights? etc etc.. we need to pin down exactly what works and does not...
thanks
e


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

The driver was Kwanja_a3 and he said he's had the RS kit for I think about 2 years or more. I don't know whether he has Auto lights or not, but he messaged me about 3-4 weeks back saying that his wiper motor blew. I know he's had the lights vagcommed and he had the RS kit but did NOT have the CanBus modules.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

looks like i got boned. Intalled my RS with can bus. And went to check the wipers. NOTHING. Ugh at least im under warranty still I think, under 50k right? I'm hoping it will just work later but im doubting it.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (guiltyblade)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guiltyblade* »_looks like i got boned. Intalled my RS with can bus. And went to check the wipers. NOTHING. Ugh at least im under warranty still I think, under 50k right? I'm hoping it will just work later but im doubting it.

This is quite alarming... do you have auto-lights? and what ballast kit did you get? 35 or 55w? 
everytime i read this- I knock on wood and hope and pray i wont have that same fate. I've had VVME kit (no canbus) for about 30k, and currently have the RS (w/ canbus) and car now at 56k, wipers are still working. 

e


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (guiltyblade)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guiltyblade* »_looks like i got boned. Intalled my RS with can bus. And went to check the wipers. NOTHING. Ugh at least im under warranty still I think, under 50k right? I'm hoping it will just work later but im doubting it.

bet you didn't vag com though right? i've had my vwkit? first time my wiper blew even with vagcom second time they sent me canbus and no wiper failure almost a yr now


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

yup no vagcom. I should have vagcomed, but was anxious to get them in. And well that what i got. I had ziza bulbs in before that were alright, but HID looks sooo much better.
35w, digi-ballast, 6000k, no auto-lights. Just went to the store came back tried again hoping it was a fluke. Nope they are gone. So hopefully I can get it replaced by the dealer, tell them I have no idea what happen and just use my ziza.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (guiltyblade)*

did you try the wipers immediately after powering up the HID's ... if not, how long did you wait? I have pretty much the same setup but vagcommed but the lights worked fine for at least 2-3 weeks before the vagcom update. 

_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_
bet you didn't vag com though right? i've had my vwkit? first time my wiper blew even with vagcom second time they sent me canbus and no wiper failure almost a yr now

people have reported theirs going as much as 2-3 years after install... keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

i think i forgot went inside. left it probably for a half an hour to an hour and was like crap, I should check that. Then nothing. I can get it vagcommed, but I'm afriad to blow another motor after I get this one replaced.


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: (guiltyblade)*

Would this be the first case of blown motor with can-bus harnesses installed? That's scary. It has been three months since I have replaced my wiper motor, so far so good, keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (njpeteo)*

I replaced mine nearly a year ago and than ran it with the kit that blew it out for a few months before going with the RS kit. Ran that without the vagcom or canbus for a while and than had it vagcommed and later put in the canbus module. So far, konck on wood, all is well.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

yea so it sounds like my dealer will fix it no prob under warranty. But now i have to take it all off to bring it in. I'm afraid to reinstall honestly. I wish there was a legit fix cause I really love my HIDs. 
So we have instances of vagcommed, no can bus.
and now can bus no vag com. 
Anyone have it fail with both?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (guiltyblade)*

not so far... but I think I will just keep my fingers crossed from this point on.


----------



## TIPPA21 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*

Can you please tell me what i need to do to get my wipers working again do i need to get it vagcomed or a bypass relay i need help it rains all the time in england so i cant even go out in my car please help thanks michael


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TIPPA21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TIPPA21* »_Can you please tell me what i need to do to get my wipers working again do i need to get it vagcomed or a bypass relay i need help it rains all the time in england so i cant even go out in my car please help thanks michael

Once the wiper motor is blown, it can't be fixed, it must be replaced. This is my understanding, someone feel free to correct me if otherwise.
GOLDEN RULE for everyone using aftermarket HIDs: DO NOT turn on your low beams if you have the wipers going. The HIDs must be powered on and warmed up to full brightness BEFORE ever turning on the wipers. If you follow this rule, you will GREATLY decrease your chance of blowing your wiper motor.
So for example, let's say you're driving in the rain in the late afternoon and have your wipers going, it starts to get dark and you wanna turn on your headlights, FIRST turn off the wipers, then turn on your headlights, WAIT until HIDs are fully warmed up, then turn on your wipers again. Pain in the butt? yes. Worth it? yes.
oh and use rain-x or a similar product on your windshield, it removes the need for using wipers altogether in many situations, especially at highway speeds.


----------



## TIPPA21 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (kwanja_a3)*

So dont i need a can-bus or to get it vagcomed mate thanks for the help...


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TIPPA21)*

I am not sure that you absolutely NEED either one of those, however it is always the best policy to CYA and lean towards overkill when something as expensive as the wiper motor is involved. I think you should do both since I believe that they do decrease the chance of anything happening. The vagcom took away a minor flicker in one of my lights and I think they warm up a bit quicker now so they definitely do something at least. vagcom should be free and the canbus can be had for under $50 shipped so I don't thing there is any reason not to get them.
P.S. Kwanja_a3, are you coming out to the meet this thursday?


----------



## TIPPA21 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TIPPA21)*

Hello mate can you tell me what you mean about dont turn on low beams because ive just had my motor replaced and im scared to turn my lights on now ive got the r8 lights with LED`S at the bottom can i still use low beams or not thanks.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (TIPPA21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TIPPA21* »_Hello mate can you tell me what you mean about dont turn on low beams because ive just had my motor replaced and im scared to turn my lights on now ive got the r8 lights with LED`S at the bottom can i still use low beams or not thanks.

I think what he meant by turning off your wipers, before turning on your (aftermarket) HIDS, will lessen the chance of voltage spike from the HIDS which can transend back to the can-bus module which controls both headlights and wiper electronics. It has been assumed (somewhat) that the aftermarket's HID power spike are causing the A3's wiper motors to blow. 
In simpler words- HIDs on first before wipers. And dont use your "auto-lights" feature if you are so equipped.
e


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Ugh. So got back from the dealer/rape in the butt. So first my car was just out of warranty, so im boned out of like 500. But this is the freaking kicker. I took it in perfectly fine, nothing expect the wiper motor, expecting I could get raped for 520. And I did. Fine. But I pick up the car, and suddenly my radio is in safe mode, and the headlight switch won't turn off . Ugh. Annoying.


----------



## TIPPA21 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*

Can some one please tell me how to connect my canbus units to my relay unit please as im keep getting right and left dipped headlights out.


----------



## gearshifter6 (Mar 18, 2007)

Will the wiper motor blow with HID fogs? I have factory HIDs for lower beams but am currently running HID fogs.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (gearshifter6)*

never heard of it happening....


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (gearshifter6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gearshifter6* »_Will the wiper motor blow with HID fogs? I have factory HIDs for lower beams but am currently running HID fogs. 

I'm running HID fogs. No problem so far. However, I rarely use the fogs or the wipers. Additionally, I'm using the VVME ballasts which has been reported as not blowing wiper motors.


----------



## TIPPA21 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*

Can you please help me set up my lights i have put a bypass relay kit on my car now and vagcom it but i keeps getting error msg saying dipped headlights out ive brought a canbus kit as well but i dont no if im connecting it up properly please some one help me i dont no what to do now and i dont want to take them off its cost me so much money with my wiper motor burning out as well.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (TIPPA21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TIPPA21* »_Can you please help me set up my lights i have put a bypass relay kit on my car now and vagcom it but i keeps getting error msg saying dipped headlights out ive brought a canbus kit as well but i dont no if im connecting it up properly please some one help me i dont no what to do now and i dont want to take them off its cost me so much money with my wiper motor burning out as well.

So you have an HID kit with battery relay? I've tried at best to stay away from those (as a matter of fact, i have a kit at home/w relays sitting in the garage, as i opted for the more simpler set up using only the oem wiring). Did your Kit gives you an option not use the relay and did it give you an option to connect directly to the housing wires?
e


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*

If you use a relay for aux power to the HID's, you need to provide a dummy load resistance in series with the relay trigger circuit (NOT the power side of the relay to the HID load)
Otherwise, with incorrect current flow, the computer thinks there is a bulb burned out or other fault in the headlight.
measure the normal current draw to the stock headlight with an ammeter, and use ohms law to calculate the resistance needed. Use a power resistor of the correct ohms and wattage, in series with the relay trigger ckt. Problem solved.
Also, if you are worried about damaging your wiper motor, splice in an inline fuse right at the wiper motor, since obviously it doesnt have its own fuse, a major design flaw, it would seem.


----------



## TIPPA21 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*

How have you done it mate.i have the kit with only the oem wiring but when i had it working with no relay it blow my wiper motor so i brought a relay kit and some canbus things and got it vagcomed now it all works but im getting error msgs saying bulbs out mate.


----------



## TIPPA21 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SilverSquirrel)*

Thanks mate if i put a resistor on do i still use my canbus things. and how do i get to my wiper motor wire to put a fuse in mate.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (TIPPA21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TIPPA21* »_How have you done it mate.i have the kit with only the oem wiring but when i had it working with no relay it blow my wiper motor so i brought a relay kit and some canbus things and got it vagcomed now it all works but im getting error msgs saying bulbs out mate.

There were previous post on another thread that even w/ relays, wiper motor blew- so w/ that fact, it all depends on what brand was used, and, well, a little bit of luck, i guess. I was trying to look for the post re using relays- cause if i recall vaguely, a fellow had bulb out errors when using the relay as soon as the car was switched on. 
There was a solution, but couldnt find or think what it was...
e


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TIPPA21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TIPPA21* »_Thanks mate if i put a resistor on do i still use my canbus things. and how do i get to my wiper motor wire to put a fuse in mate.

unfortunatey, you will need to pop the hood and start digging.
A good repair manual, such as the Bentley, is a must for working on your own car. Wiring diagrams with wire colors and harness info is essential for this kind of tinkering. Its not like the old days before &$*(#!! computers for every thing,( so dealership mechanics dont have to know basic automotive repair anymore) "what no code? then it must be fine!" ha ha


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SilverSquirrel)*

ps. didnt mean to take a jab at any of the audi mechanics that tune in to this forum. They are under too much pressure from the managers in many cases, and are up against some pretty complex stuff, with not the best quality control from the factory or parts suppliers.


----------



## TIPPA21 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SilverSquirrel)*

Thanks mate if i put a resistor on do i still use my canbus things.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

i dont know what the "canbus" actually is as related to the hid fix
canbus is the name of the data system used by the various electrics in a car to talk to each other. Similar to USB or other serial bus technology.


----------



## TIPPA21 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (SilverSquirrel)*

Can some 1 please tell me how they have got theres wired up ive had it working with no relay kit on and it blow my wiper motor now ive got the relay kit on my wipers work fine but ive got error msg saying bulbs out i brought the canbus things but thay dont seem to do nothing still getting error msg do i need to put a resistor if so what wattige and what amp fuse do i need for the wiper motor please HELP


----------



## michael.duffin (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (TIPPA21)*

Okay......
I'm an electrical engineer and i'm trying to help my friend (Tippa21) get his HID's sorted.
Currently his HID's are powered directly from the battery switched by a relay, He also is using a CANBUS canceller. My understanding of this device is that it is only for interferance suppression and not "fooling the bulb out thingy" as it was sold for!








This is working fine as of now! however he now has bulb out errors, A simple but crude solution would be to put resistors where the OEM bulbs would of been. Easy and straight forward but having a couple of 50 watt power resistors dangling around isn't ideal. They ideally should be bolted onto something to help them disapate heat as all the energy a bulb would of used is now being turned into heat (in order to loose that energy).
The other issue - the real problem with these Audi's is the sensitivity of the comms bus, High frequency noise doesn't just travel back down the supply's conductors, It can be induced in any conductor near by. Any comunications bus should be protected from such noise and indeed other sources such as alternator interferance usally screened cable and propper grounding suffice.
Something else that would help may be ferrite's fitted on comms wiring (anyone know what is at closest proximity to HL wiring?).
My question is does any one have a confirmed workaround or a definate solution?
Thanks.
Mike.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (TIPPA21)*

First you need to get rid of the relay... it's useless and there is no way to get rid of the bulb out warning without somehow getting a dummy bulb with a resistor into the empty plug. 
So far the ones that seem to be having the most success are the Retro Solution digital ballasts and the VVMI kits. But they are not completely immune to blowing out the motors. You will need to place the 'canbus adapter' or 'warning canceller' or whatever they call it just before the ballasts. I believe the theory is that they are supposed to minimize power spikes through the harness. Than you will need to reprogram the the lights via vagcom. you have to find a setting in the long coding to go from halogen lights to halogen high and xenon low. Just don't change it to bi-xenon... I don't know what it would do but I don't think either of us really wants to find out. Last but not least, do not EVER turn on the wipers while the HID's are warming up. I think that is the critical time where the power spikes may occur and it's best not to tempt fate and wait till the lights are up to full power and going before running the wipers. 
That is pretty much how most of us have got the lights working I think. If I missed anything or screwed up somewhere than feel free to correct me.


----------



## Madcow86 (Nov 22, 2009)

just got my 2010 TDI and was wondering if i'll have this problem when i put them on the fog's? skimmed though but didn't see anything specific


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (Madcow86)*

to the best of my limited knowledge... no.
No one I have spoken to has ever had an issue with having them in their fogs. It seems to be limited to just the headlights.


----------



## Madcow86 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*

sweet thanks for the quick reply


----------



## AAudiA6 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*

I'm running the vvme HID kit and they are 55w - 6000k. I had the flickering issue and I did the VAG-COM configuration and now the flickering is fine. So far so good, everything works well, and it's been about 2 months or so. 
Now here is my question. I noticed that if I have my wipers running at night, with HID's on, everything is fine. But when I use the windshield washer to clean the windshield, I smell something burning, and it smells like electric type of burning something being overloaded or fyring? 
Can someone comment on this? I'm wondering if the windshield washer nozzles are putting extra resistance on the electrical circuit and that's why it smells...I figure it will burn soon if I continue to do this?


----------



## fergie.g (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (AAudiA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AAudiA6* »_...I'm wondering if the windshield washer nozzles are putting extra resistance on the electrical circuit and that's why it smells...I figure it will burn soon if I continue to do this? 


Interesting development, of all the posts on here, it didn't really clarify the issue of what happens if you run your windshield washer fluid and wipers at the same time. My guess is that if you really would want to avoid using the wipers, do what some of us did and wipe some Rain-X on the windshield. $6/bottle vs. $200+ for a wiper motor, you choose.
I recently just bought a VVME kit but I'd like to confirm all possible conditions to make sure it works, I'm having second thoughts now because if it snows, you'll definitely need the wipers in those stormy nights.
Whatever happened to Kwanja_a3's hid install? Did his wiper motor really burn out because of it?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (AAudiA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AAudiA6* »_ 
Now here is my question. I noticed that if I have my wipers running at night, with HID's on, everything is fine. But when I use the windshield washer to clean the windshield, I smell something burning, and it smells like electric type of burning something being overloaded or fyring? 
Can someone comment on this? I'm wondering if the windshield washer nozzles are putting extra resistance on the electrical circuit and that's why it smells...I figure it will burn soon if I continue to do this? 


When was the last time you used your washer/nozzles? Was it serviced by Audi most of the time. Mind you, the 'factory' washer liquid has that weird aroma,unlike the unscented ones found at local auto-stores. Just a thought.
Otherwise, I used the VVME *35w, w/out can bus, w/out vag-com and never had major issues (except for a 2-3 cases- not often- where the HID flickered for a quick sec- while driving w/ wipers on...) i used the VVME for at least 30k. 
What I noticed however w/ the Retrosolutions/ digital kit- the start up-s are very 'soft' then gradual brightness to normal level after 5seconds. I'm hoping that with that lower start up power that it is preventing any 'powerspikes' to the electrical wiring to the wiper system. so far- i have used the RS kit for 20k-- and (knock on wood) no issues. 
There must be some kind of harness that can be added to the main power lines to the headlaps- perhaps a fuse based connector to 'stop' any kind of power surge going back up to the wiper system.. anyone 
w/ that kind of electrical brainiac can look into this? 
e


----------



## Diranged (Dec 13, 2009)

so I just installed the retro solutions HID kit (35w, 6000k, canbus warning canceler) and i blew my wiper motor instantly. im not sure what caused it, but now I'm going to take my chances at the delaer going for a replacement.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (Diranged)*

okay- so that confirms it- no KIT is safe. But Im also beginning to wonder something. Has all the wiper motor failure been ONLY linked to aftermarket HIDs with aftermarket headlamp housing? Or is it also an issue on HID kits and using standard reflector housing? 
Here's why i wondered- it is beleived that the wiper module is controlled by same can-bus system controlling headlamp/lighting module. We all assume that the power spike from the Kit maybe the main culprit for wiper motor failure. The power spike- where does it travel through? The main ''pink'' harness that attaches to the headlamp housing- right? And that main harness is connected to the central electrical circuitry of the car which includes the wiper controls. Its a long shot, but perhaps none oem housing and the connectors may have some factors for being unable to control these power surges from HID kits. 
Now, if there have been failures on HID kits on oem reflector housing, PERHAPS there is a way to fabricate an add-on harness that would attach between the main housing's pin connectors and the car's main headlamp power line (the ''pink'' harness) and be able to ''control'' the assumed powerspike. Im no engineer, but somehow it makes sense dont you think? If so- that would be a money making add-on and have everyone enjoy afermarket HIDs with no worries- assuming otherwise. 
I have FKs- the really old version of FK angel eyes currently on my car. I have a 2nd set sitting on my project table awaiting finalization of new LED project, and this version of the FKs are supposedly DOT approved, whilst my current FKs where not approved for street use. Im thinking maybe ill have a failure on wiper motor if or when i install the new housings if i dont find a way to control the power interference or surge that these Kits causes. 
My thoughts bottomline, if there's a way or a harness that would regulate the aftermarket HID kits powersurge and fool the system that it is operating a halogen bulb- which could be placed between the housing and the main lighting powerline-(somewhere along the lines of a kufatec harness) i think this MAY solve this nagging issue.
any thoughts?



_Modified by tiptronic at 6:17 PM 2/2/2010_


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

In reviewing the wiring diagram for my girlfriends A3 i have found that the left headlamp and wiper motor share a common ground located below or in the area of the left headlamp. i havent messed with it yet but i was thinking about making a new ground location for the wiper motor. Im sure this isnt the only issue with the setup.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (The Sage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Sage* »_In reviewing the wiring diagram for my girlfriends A3 i have found that the left headlamp and wiper motor share a common ground located below or in the area of the left headlamp. i havent messed with it yet but i was thinking about making a new ground location for the wiper motor. Im sure this isnt the only issue with the setup.

HMMMMN, interesting find...


----------



## Diranged (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

I think thats really interesting because I tested my setup with only the passenger side headlight -- but it fried literally the first time i turned on both sets of lights after they were installed. 
I'm going to be taking the car (as is, with aftermarket hid's installed) down to the local audi dealer and see what happens. If they deny it, I'll take the HIDs out and take the car down to the other audi dealer. heh.. 
unfortunately its raining this week!!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (The Sage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Sage* »_In reviewing the wiring diagram for my girlfriends A3 i have found that the left headlamp and wiper motor share a common ground located below or in the area of the left headlamp. i havent messed with it yet but i was thinking about making a new ground location for the wiper motor. Im sure this isnt the only issue with the setup.

If you can take a pic of that location , or otherwise, i'm curious as to where this is located, perhaps play with re-locating the ground for the headlamps, hopefully help minimize the chance for failure....


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

Here's an excerpt from a volvo forum... and go figure..what the hell
does 'earthed' mean? grounded maybe? Volvo- go figure.








*HIDs in projectors will not blind opposing traffic, and therefore should not be illegal IMO. On the other hand, when HIDs are mounted in reflector assemblies, they become an absolute nuisance to other drivers, and they should be illegal. 
The only damage the HIDs can cause is to your own headlight units, word has it that they can damage/fade out the inner chrome linings. And besides that, some people report burnt-out windscreen wiper motors after installing HIDs in these cars because the right? headlamp is earthed along with the wiper motor. 
to avoid this happening, it's advised to earth the HIDs directly to the chassis of the car and not to connect it to the already existing earthing wire from the previous halogens. The burn out does not occur immediately but takes time, i.e. the longer you use you wipers.
Do you have a warning canceler with those? btw, love the color of your car 
*
Here's the post:
http://www.volvoforums.org.uk/...12924


----------



## Diranged (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

Ok.. well its time to replace my blown wiper motor. I don't want to have the dealer do it (too much $$$), so can someone point me to the part # and perhaps a quick guide on how to do it? 
2006 A3, 2.0T


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_Here's an excerpt from a volvo forum... and go figure..what the hell
does 'earthed' mean? grounded maybe? Volvo- go figure.










Not Volvo... Brits, my friend.
We British have always called 'Ground' "Earth".
The third pin on a British power connector is always called the "Earth pin".
Keith


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Diranged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diranged* »_Ok.. well its time to replace my blown wiper motor.
 
Would you be willing to send me your blown motor? I would love to rip it apart and see if I could figure out what exactly blows and if it could be fixed and/or prevented.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_
Not Volvo... Brits, my friend.
We British have always called 'Ground' "Earth".
The third pin on a British power connector is always called the "Earth pin".
Keith

sounds good. So i wonder if its possible to separate the headlamp ground/earthed wire from the wipermotor ground.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*

Piece of cake.
For maximum super-safety, remove Headlamp ground from everything at the harness, and run separate ground wire all the way back to the battery Black wire. -Doesn't HAVE to be the battery end, can be the chassis end, but that is a sure fire causal eliminator.
Keith


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_Piece of cake.
For maximum super-safety, remove Headlamp ground from everything at the harness, and run separate ground wire all the way back to the battery Black wire. -Doesn't HAVE to be the battery end, can be the chassis end, but that is a sure fire causal eliminator.
Keith









First i guess i need to know where is the headlamp ground connected to which i assume shared by the wipermotor ground. I was just thinking relocate thw wiper motor or the headlamp ground. But Im confused when you said *remove Headlamp ground from everything at the harness, and run separate ground wire all the way back to the battery Black wire* What harness? The main wire that connects to the headlamp housing (the multi-pin harness)?
and thanks!


_Modified by tiptronic at 7:41 PM 2/3/2010_


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Yep... the ground wires from the harness... or -failing that- just lose the ground connection right at the Ballast, and run THAT to the battery -ve terminal.
The idea is to 'star-ground' anything sensitive or pollutive DIRECT back to a low-impedance node at the battery negative wire, or as CLOSE to it as is physically possible.
If you use small 'hub' grounds, and a resistance interferes with the conductive path to the battery (the paint on the chassis can do this!) then it's not really '0V' any more. -Direct HF modulation (as you find in HF switching ballasts) does lots of evil work. Parallel capacitors can try to 'snuff' it, but inductors can be a big help too.
But removing any 'ground-sharing' and taking things back to the CENTER of the 'star' (in other words the battery terminal lead) is a reliable way to eliminate zero-volt reference modulation problems.
Keith


----------



## Diranged (Dec 13, 2009)

Unfortunately I'm a bit gun-shy with regards to *trying* to fry another wiper motor.. but using aftermarket headlamps gives you a really easy way to try this out. Take the ground connection out of the *headlamp side* of the connector, and ground it locally to the frame. 
I may do this when I get my wiper motor fixed, but I'm still giong to avoid doing anything that could cause the wiper motor to fail.. so I won't really know if it fixes it or not.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (Diranged)*

Then I can only suggest that if you do have your wipermotor replaced - to use perhaps HOEN xenonmatch to 'mimic' output of the Xenons instead of actual aftermarket HIDs.
e


----------



## retrosolutions (Mar 10, 2008)

As mentioned before in this thread, a ways back, we recommend VAGCOM programming and a wiring harness over the cancelers.


----------



## Diranged (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: (retrosolutions)*

Can you clarify about the wiring harness over cancelers? You guys sell the cancelers ... so I'm a bit confused.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (retrosolutions)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retrosolutions* »_As mentioned before in this thread, a ways back, we recommend VAGCOM programming and a wiring harness over the cancelers.

Why the VAGCOM programming? Seems to me that plenty of people have done that and it still blew out their motors. In fact, I'm not sure if it isn't everyone with blown motors. I never did VAGCOM programming with mine. No code cancellers, wiring harness, relays, or anything else. No blown wiper motor either.
If you know what the problem is and/or know the solution, please share it with us.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (retrosolutions)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retrosolutions* »_As mentioned before in this thread, a ways back, we recommend VAGCOM programming and a wiring harness over the cancelers.

Perhaps if someone can fabricate a module that would attach onto the multipin socket of the headlamp housing- to act as a ''diffuser'' for the powersurge from the ballast travelling back to the mainline/ground to the can-bus controller for the wipers/headlamps? 
does that make sense?
i havent had a wipermotor failure with either VVME or Retrosolution- no VAG recoding. Perhaps maybe the way my car was grounded that is ''lessening' the chance of a failure- but then the question comes to mind- how could my A3 be diff than the others. 
sometimes i think maybe my modded LED need for wattage is taking away any power upsurge? but these LEDs takes less than .05 amps (i think). many many questions!!!
e
e


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

sounds like an RFI problem, similar to the old days when your AM radio would pick up the whine of the alternator, only way worse. Problems were solved with choke filters and other wiring tricks.
The Wiper motor has an integral control module with sensitive microchips, that seem to be getting zapped by the HID igniter high voltage causing either a voltage spike.. (ground wire hypothesis) 
or an electromagnetic RFI type spike (EMI pulse like from nuke bombs killing all electrical devices even far away from the blast zone like in the movies only teeny tiny just enough to zap a chip 3 feet away)
It would be great to bench test a toasted wiper motor to see where the control module is cooked. I dont think even the audi boffins have bothered, obviously.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (SilverSquirrel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSquirrel* »_sounds like an RFI problem, similar to the old days when your AM radio would pick up the whine of the alternator, only way worse. Problems were solved with choke filters and other wiring tricks.
The Wiper motor has an integral control module with sensitive microchips, that seem to be getting zapped by the HID igniter high voltage causing either a voltage spike.. (ground wire hypothesis) 
or an electromagnetic RFI type spike (EMI pulse like from nuke bombs killing all electrical devices even far away from the blast zone like in the movies only teeny tiny just enough to zap a chip 3 feet away)
It would be great to bench test a toasted wiper motor to see where the control module is cooked. I dont think even the audi boffins have bothered, obviously.









That indeed seem to be the case here where Audi may have a design flaw (or rather electrical diagram flaw)


----------



## Diranged (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok.. I'm not sure why I didn't see this before. 
http://www.retrosolutionsllc.c...added
That's a wiring harness that makes the HIDs actually start up directly off the battery and provide a 50w load on the stock circuit to simulate normal headlights. Has anyone tried these?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (Diranged)*

but I thought there was a post with someone using the direct battery relay harness and still had the wiper-motor failure. 
anyone?


----------



## Diranged (Dec 13, 2009)

reading through the thread pretty carefully, I don't actually think that anyone (in this thread) reported a failure with a relay in place. I saw one person report issues with the car thinking the headlights were out -- but I suspect thats because they expected the canbus canceler to provide 30-50w of resistance, but I think that the canbus canceler is just providing ENOUGH resistance to account for the difference between an HID and a Halogen bulb.
Other than that, I see one person who posted saying that a vag-com update is not a guarantee fix for the wiper motor failure -- and that the only real fix is to use a relay. I think his post was mis-understood though...


----------



## Diranged (Dec 13, 2009)

I posted this in another thread... but it relates here as well (And will go in one final post as well, for historical purposes):

"So I installed the H7 Relay kit from Retro Solutions today... that seems to have solved my stereo issue. I havnt driven around much, but starting up the headlights after the stereo is on 5-10 times hasnt reproduced the problem yet. The install was very simple, and pretty much plug n play. The only issues I had was finding places to mount the ground connections as well as the relay itself. I wanted as hidden of an install as possible, so I took a while to do that. Otherwise, everything went very easily and the cable lengths were just fine."
To be clear: I have no intention of purposely trying to blow my new wiper motor... but I'm hoping this will help prevent the wiper from burning out if I mistakingly turn the lights on while the wipers are going...


----------



## Diranged (Dec 13, 2009)

oh and fwiw.. for now I've removed the canbus warning canceler completely from the system. it would be very easy to put it back in so that it provided some 'load' on the stock circuit. as i understand it though, the retro solutions kit is supposed to provide a load on the circuit itself.
(i question how this works in the audi though -- because the system only plugs into the driver side headlight switch... so the passenger side headlight power source is completely left disconnected.)


----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: (Diranged)*

I had my HIDs blow the motor yesterday..







anyone have any problems running hids in the fogs? and any cheap fix for the motor?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3toxx* »_I had my HIDs blow the motor yesterday..







anyone have any problems running hids in the fogs? and any cheap fix for the motor?


Perhaps I lucked out, but I never had issues w/ my HIDs blowing the motor. I run them as my fogs. I have a 3.2, but doubt that has anything to do w/ it.


----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Perhaps I lucked out, but I never had issues w/ my HIDs blowing the motor. I run them as my fogs. I have a 3.2, but doubt that has anything to do w/ it.
 
Do you have bi-xenon headlights stock??


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3toxx* »_ 
Do you have bi-xenon headlights stock??


Si!


----------



## AAudiA6 (Nov 29, 2006)

I've been using my afermarket HID since November '09. So far so good. I did have to change the settings in vag-com because it was flickering before. anyway so far so good, i try not to use the windshield washer when they are on because I think I can smell something burning/frying


----------



## nickytoxic (Apr 8, 2009)

hi, anyone know where i can buy a used in working condition windshield wiper motor? im one of the lots of person that blow the motor with the aftermarkets HID =(. appreciate any help thanks


----------



## nac5000 (Jun 18, 2010)

hi I just installed my Hids today on my 06 a3 sb, I have two questions...

1.- is there any problem if I just use the wipers or the ligths? I mean only one at a time.

2.- is there any way to disable the wiper motor? 


thanks in advance


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

So what do you do if it's raining at night??


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

so far the only thing we have been able to come up with is that you shouldn't _start_ both at the same time. If it's raining at night turn on you lights first and wait for 10-30 seconds, depending on how long it takes for your HID's to warm up fully. Than you can use the wipers... theoretically...


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

As i've mentioned on my previous post, i made it a habit to make sure HIDs on before I turn on wiper.
I dont have to wait for the HIDs to "warm up". As soon as I turn them on, I then turn the wipers on (or back On if they were originally on, and turned off prior to switching HIDs on). The initial start up of the ballast is the widely believe cause of 'surge' to the ground that is shared w/ the wiper-motor. 

When I turn on my HIDs and i'm listening to FM or Am radio- I hear a burst of electric static and quickly dissipates in about 2-3 seconds. I can only assume that the draw of power at initial set up is what's creating the static burst- which i can only assume also is related to the electical intereference caused by non-oem HIDs and the possible surge of power back to the ground.. blah blahblah...:laugh:

e


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

Bump for this thread. 

I had a wiper motor blow just two weeks affter I had a Can bus harness blow on my passenger side. 

What are the cheap ways to get this fixed? 
Should I replace everything back to stock and go to the dealership? Don't mind it, bu tthat is a couple hours of work.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

2ndvw-audi said:


> Bump for this thread.
> 
> I had a wiper motor blow just two weeks affter I had a Can bus harness blow on my passenger side.
> 
> ...


 Replace headlights to stock. to be safe.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

2ndvw-audi said:


> bu tthat is a couple hours of work.


 hrrrm... couple hours work vs couple hundred in repairs... tough call. 


:thumbdown:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

2ndvw-audi said:


> Bump for this thread.
> 
> I had a wiper motor blow just two weeks affter I had a Can bus harness blow on my passenger side.
> 
> ...


 pmed


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

thanks for PM. 

Anyone else know of easy/cheap way to go OEM xenons? 

Don't have to be bi-xenons or Euro at this point.


----------



## *Ducati* (Sep 11, 2010)

2ndvw-audi said:


> thanks for PM.
> 
> Anyone else know of easy/cheap way to go OEM xenons?
> 
> Don't have to be bi-xenons or Euro at this point.


 X 2 - its killing me not having HID's in this vehicle ! 

Does anyone know if these wiper motor issues happen to the 2009+ A3. Im considering putting RS lows and fogs in mine, unfortunately I have the halogens now, the light output sucks ! I have RS 8000K in my truck, a little too blue for my taste but man they are bright. 

On another note, does anyone know of aftermarket projectors for the 2009+ models ? I would much rather just go that route and then add HID.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

nope not unless someone wants to test dummy some more ways to blow a wiper motor. I blew mine and that was enough for me to never mess with HID again in our car. I did can bus as wel, never did vag-com, although I should have. But honestly i'm not sure that would have helped either.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Those with blown wiper motors, what brand of ballast did you use? I think there are still no reports of the super cheap VVME ballasts blowing a wiper motor. 

After dealing with the wiring diagrams for putting in my bi-xenons I found that the only significant difference between the stock halogen and stock xenon system was extra ground wires. I suspect that all you need to do is run a thick wire from the ground wire of the ballast and from the ballast case to a good ground on the frame and you won't have any problem.


----------



## talor (Oct 12, 2010)

Flickering is most of the time cause by not enough current flowing to ballast. Check your wiring first before cursing seller. Have to triple check, because i see so so many people just going with a stock wiring harness or using skinny wires or using crappy bulbs or not soldering connections and then complaining about bad HID. There are steps to take before you know exactly whats wrong with them. 

i run my VVME 43K HID for almost one year without problems ... 

there is also a little flickering when i first start up but went away soonnn............


----------



## talor (Oct 12, 2010)

or you check your installation as to this standard diagram guide.... 

http://www.vvme.com/documentation_downloads/hid/hid-installation-guide.html


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

ok
so apparently my left headlight units connector to the actual bulb are blown, causing bulb couldnt light, the connector is like....partially melted and after cleaning that up then re-plug still no luck, so i thought i might as well go back to try the HIDs.

having experiences of blown motor, theres been success stories A3 with HID with woteva spec of HID,
so my question is...

does anyone have the code for turning auto light function off? since i got auto switch on my a3


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

Anyone try that VWAddict said? relocating the headlamp ground to the battery?


----------



## talor (Oct 12, 2010)

atrociousa3 said:


> Anyone try that VWAddict said? relocating the headlamp ground to the battery?


 you can try this way.....


----------



## enz (Nov 10, 2010)

is this with the both "auto" switch and "euro" switch? if so what setting was it on when everyone blew theres. also was it set in canada mode USA mode or rest of the world coding? More info better chance to resolve the issue.


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

i been using aftermarket HID by "manually" control the light (no auto and wait for ballast to warm up then use wiper), so far no blown / flick issues.

thats y i'm seeking for VAGCOM code for turning the auto function off


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

HonDee-A3 said:


> i been using aftermarket HID by "manually" control the light (no auto and wait for ballast to warm up then use wiper), so far no blown / flick issues.
> 
> thats y i'm seeking for VAGCOM code for turning the auto function off



What H9 Hid kit did you get. bi xenon kit or single because with those led headlights im still looking not sure what one to get.


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

rick89 said:


> What H9 Hid kit did you get. bi xenon kit or single because with those led headlights im still looking not sure what one to get.


it is just single, no relay, cheap, made in china 40W HID with 1yr warranty and unlimited bulb dis-coloration exchange service, bcos the shop owned by me fren :thumbup:


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

anyone changed their bi-xenons to after market lights for the leds?

thinking of switching mine


----------



## enz (Nov 10, 2010)

Alright the ones with the b8 look are alright i have had them for 4 months now and they LOOK GREAT...thats about as far as i would go with that statement. H9 bulbs(projectors made for halogen beam pattern) do better than the hid kit which you will also risk to burn the wiper motor...Gonna use some PIAA Extreme White PLus and see how they look. quite frankly the projector head is useless with the hid inside, from blistering your hand to not fitting into the socket correctly on installation, to the beam not spreading correctly and not bright enough on 2 kits i have tried (mind you they were both 8000k and then 6000K). (i believe the H9 Hid bulb has to be slightly modified to fit correctly, the plastic on the edge is too thin, im not even gonna bother)

if you want to try the HID kit, the H9 bulb is a single filament, their is a mirror in those headlights which moves when you turn your hi beam switch and it gives you your "bi-xenon" high beam. 

honestly, I would rather have the functionality of the stock Bixenon's. if anyone wants to make a trade or is selling their stocks let me know im soo DOWN. lol


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

604a3 said:


> anyone changed their bi-xenons to after market lights for the leds?
> 
> thinking of switching mine


Wha?! dont do it is my advice- thats a total downgrade if you ask me! otherwise sell me your bi-xenons!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tiptronic said:


> Wha?! dont do it is my advice- thats a total downgrade if you ask me! otherwise sell me your bi-xenons!


OR ME!!!


----------



## enz (Nov 10, 2010)

Is wiper motor issue in limited to the A3 models? or does this happen to A4, A6s as well?. i have my suspicions about the automatic lighting/ rain sensor in the vehicles and would like to narrow it down.
so please let me know if your motor was blown and you have a euro or auto switch. i have a hard time buying its just cause they have a common ground wire and want to rule out anything else first.


----------



## talor (Oct 12, 2010)

rick89 said:


> What H9 Hid kit did you get. bi xenon kit or single because with those led headlights im still looking not sure what one to get.


i dont think it is H9 single beam HID, check it the right HID bulbs for stock bulbs:

http://www.vvme.com/page.html?chapter=5&id=39


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

So which HID's do we know are safe other than OEM.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

BrandonF said:


> So which HID's do we know are safe other than OEM.


I ran xTec ballasts for about 2 years without a problem. I have auto-on headlights but seldom used the wipers (SoCal FTW!). Lot's of people have run cheapo VVME without a single report of blown wiper motors to date.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

talor said:


> i dont think it is H9 single beam HID, check it the right HID bulbs for stock bulbs:
> 
> http://www.vvme.com/page.html?chapter=5&id=39



They are a different type of headlamp then stock, so it requires a different size bulb inside it.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

So today, went to LA, doing some errands and a little shopping. So was tackling the heavy rain and wet roads and everything was fine until we stopped in Canoga Park Fry's to pick up a couple of items. After getting back to the car, turned it on, switched lights on, then drove and turned on wipers- nothing. None of the front wiper mode functioned at all. But the rear wiper still worked. The front wiper jets still worked- so i thought that was strange.
Damn, i thought my wiper motors bit the dust. (I do have aftermarket HIDs for past 3 years) Drove through traffic and steady rain (luckily, I applied Rain-X before we left home and helped with visibility, only when the car is moving at steady rate.)
Already thinking at the back of my mind of things i need to research for a DIY, and tried not to get upset about it, we decided to get something to eat. After leaving the restaurant, i turned the car on, and just for the heck of it, thought I'd try the wipers again (pressed down on the stalk for a one-sweep mode - and it worked!!! Turned HIDs on, and turned wipers to full on and all are fine again!

Any thoughts? This is the first time that anomally happened.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

my thought...you are one lucky mofo!

Mine blew immediately and never came back on!

Merry xmas the audi elves are watching over you! :snowcool:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

guiltyblade said:


> my thought...you are one lucky mofo!
> 
> Mine blew immediately and never came back on!
> 
> Merry xmas the audi elves are watching over you! :snowcool:


My thoughts exactly! I was patting the dashboard going "nice little boy, im not going to ask you why, but thanks..." :laugh:

:grinsanta:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tiptronic said:


> My thoughts exactly! I was patting the dashboard going "nice little boy, im not going to ask you why, but thanks..." :laugh:
> 
> :grinsanta:


hahahah i do the same thing when i talk to my car  

either on the "hood" of the instrument cluster, or just above the center air vents


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

x SMURF x said:


> hahahah i do the same thing when i talk to my car
> 
> either on the "hood" of the instrument cluster, or just above the center air vents


I named my car Cody -after my late Dog- passed away on the month that my car was built (march07 build date) I like to think its my re-incarnated puppy =), hence must take him for a walk (ride) every weekend. :screwy:


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

my latest thought on how to avoid this problem is dependent on if HID fog lights really never cause this problem. 

rewire my headlights to be my foglights and my foglights to be my headlights... the only downside is that you'd always have to run your foglights, but I don't see that as a problem.

:sly:


----------



## nickytoxic (Apr 8, 2009)

im running my car for at least 5 months with the front motor wiper fried, my best friend is rain-x :thumbup: , but i already find online a used one for $75 shipped and im ready to buy it on monday, so im just hoping its easy to install. 

about using the foglights with HID and the headlights with halogen, i dont like it but im considering that, cuz i dont want to pass this expirence twice. 

happy new year mates


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

Anyone running a relay harness and have you experienced any problems wit the wiper motor?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

atrociousa3 said:


> Anyone running a relay harness and have you experienced any problems wit the wiper motor?


relay doesn't seem to prevent the failure.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Has anyone tried this kit:

http://www.convert2xenon.co.uk/audi-xenon/277-audi-a3-2003-hid-xenon-lights-conversion-kit.html

It talks about the wiper motor problem.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

rick89 said:


> Has anyone tried this kit:
> 
> http://www.convert2xenon.co.uk/audi-xenon/277-audi-a3-2003-hid-xenon-lights-conversion-kit.html
> 
> It talks about the wiper motor problem.


hmm interesting that they would boast that it won't cause wiper failure...


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

x SMURF x said:


> hmm interesting that they would boast that it won't cause wiper failure...


Audi A3 blows the wiper motor if u install a regular HID.

There is an European company that has been selling an exclusive HID for Audi A3 for more than 2 years.

You can find more info in their Blog:
http://welldonehid.wordpress.com/2009/08/15/kit-de-xenon-para-audi-a3-8p-2003/

& their website:
http://www.well-done.es/epages/eb39...ops/eb3940/Categories/"Xenon Coche"/Audi_A38P

There are eclusive HID for:
- Audi A3 (2003 - 2009)
- Audi A3 (+2010)

the US website is:
www.welldonehid.com

European Audi forums like Audisport-Iberica use to make purchasing groups to them.

Have a look here:
http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sourc...w6TaBg&usg=AFQjCNGYVb821mJkhQ9wB-1aQc2XQ6_KGQ

The forum is not working right now, will be online soon.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

blazedani said:


> Audi A3 blows the wiper motor if u install a regular HID.
> 
> There is an European company that has been selling an exclusive HID for Audi A3 for more than 2 years.
> 
> ...


would be interesting to find out if this is TRUE and are safe...for $225 dollars i guess is better than the 800 some odd dollars to replace the wiper . Also do these work with car that currently has halogens? and if so, they seem to only have H1 on the US site...im a noob with this, i believe my lows are H11s? ('08)


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> would be interesting to find out if this is TRUE and are safe...for $225 dollars i guess is better than the 800 some odd dollars to replace the wiper . Also do these work with car that currently has halogens? and if so, they seem to only have H1 on the US site...im a noob with this, i believe my lows are H11s? ('08)


Iono...seems kinda suspect. That is the guy's first post. I think someone made an account to promote their website. But that's just my $.02. Could be completely legit


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

what if im promoting some website?

The point is that you have been looking for a HID that works on Audi A3 for the last 3 years.

I think its reason enought to let you know that this company have been sellings this kits for more than 2 years.

You can keep with broken wiper motor for years & years or use the info im giving you.

I have been working in Europe with HID lights for years and Im a Audi owner so I know what im talking about.

The bulbs are H7 with the OEM headlight. 
But some people use Dayline or Angel Eyes headlights (H1, H9...)


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

By the way Im living in NYC so NYCameron we can meet when you want & I show you how to avoid the problem with the wiper motor.

I did it many times in Europe with people from Audisport-Iberica Forum.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Can't argue with reason. If it works.... well i may have to give it a go. But I'm not gonna be a guinea pig again. I already blew one wiper motor. Not going to go through that again. If they had a guarantee that if I blew it I would get a replacement or something, then I would give it a go.



blazedani said:


> what if im promoting some website?
> 
> The point is that you have been looking for a HID that works on Audi A3 for the last 3 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

guiltyblade said:


> Can't argue with reason. If it works.... well i may have to give it a go. But I'm not gonna be a guinea pig again. I already blew one wiper motor. Not going to go through that again. If they had a guarantee that if I blew it I would get a replacement or something, then I would give it a go.


Audisport-iberica Forum is in Spanish, same as the BLog i gave you, so the only way for you to read customer reviews & understand the information is using a translator.

I had been working in Europe with HID for the last 6 years. I saw so many broken motor wipers (a lot).

All the owners are afraid after they blowed the motor away once. I understand, i hear that all the time from other A3 owners.

The bad thing is the AudiSport-iberica forum is not working right know, but you still can read it using google cache.

They use to make buying groups for this A3 HID kit. They buy like 20 - 30 each time and there was never 1 wiper motor broken. So this proves this HIDs are working properly.


These are some pics from people using this A38P HID:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

blazedani said:


> Audisport-iberica Forum is in Spanish, same as the BLog i gave you, so the only way for you to read customer reviews & understand the information is using a translator.
> 
> I had been working in Europe with HID for the last 6 years. I saw so many broken motor wipers (a lot).
> 
> ...


where in NY are you located? im from the island, and have wanted to do an HID conversion and get rid of my halogens since i got the car...i would never interested in seeing these (if you have them installed) or what not...maybe even if i get them have you install them? :laugh:

also do they make a fog light HID conversion kit?


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

x SMURF x said:


> where in NY are you located? im from the island, and have wanted to do an HID conversion and get rid of my halogens since i got the car...i would never interested in seeing these (if you have them installed) or what not...maybe even if i get them have you install them? :laugh:
> 
> also do they make a fog light HID conversion kit?


Hi x SMURF x

I live in Queens.

I had a Audi A3 in Europe, but i moved to NYC few months ago. Right now i only use the subway.

I have installed this HID in many A3.
Is the easyest HID to install in the market for the A3. ( I can do it in 5 minuts /headlight).

After 2 years selling this product for Audi A3 there is no 1 broken wiper motor.

I know it´s hard to belive it & it´s even harder to install HID lights in your car after blow away ur motor.

Have lot of information, pics, reviews, to prove what Im saying. 
Installing HID, LED lights was my life for the last 6 years 7 days a week.

I can get the A3 HID in few days from Europe just to show it to you. 
U don´t have to pay anything.

I came from Europe last month (I go 1 or 2 times a year) but i couldn´t bring more stuff with me.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

blazedani said:


> what if im promoting some website?
> 
> The point is that you have been looking for a HID that works on Audi A3 for the last 3 years.
> 
> ...


My apologies. I always suspect people's whose first post is promoting a website, especially when they join that same day. Besides, I also said it could be completely legit
And thanks for the offer. But I have factory bi-xenons. The only reason why I started following this thread was because I thought it could have been related to fog light HIDs and wiper motors (which it is not)
But if you could fix flickering factory xenons that'd be great


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Blazedani- thanks for sharing your info. I've followed sport-iberica for a little bit. It is where I got Ideas in 07/08 for my headlamp LEDs (it was a B7 A4 avant that had the project)

Anyways, the more info you give us the better. Luckily I've never had the issues on two diff HID kit. But it'd be a great help for others here to have a better option. Thanks

E


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

blazedani said:


> Hi x SMURF x
> 
> I live in Queens.
> 
> ...


would you install said HID's for no charge for install and the HID just to prove to the community they are what you say they are? hehe:laugh::screwy:


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

blazedani said:


> Hi x SMURF x
> 
> I live in Queens.
> 
> ...


wota savior!! :thumbup:

although i already got a kit running with no more blown motor, but i would be still interested in the ballast spec comparing to the rest "general" HID kits out there

is there a ebay link to ur kit?


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

I was reading up on the blogs and it seems that this Well-done hid kit may be the only option if you want HIDs.

This is what i was able to translate from spanish to english:



> welldonehid says:
> January 2, 2010 at 1:22 a.m.
> Good morning Michael,
> 
> ...


I would be willing to test this as my wiper motor has just gone the instant i put in my vvme kit. Ordered a new wiper motor and getting it installed Monday. Only if there was a distributor or someone who can get them, then i may order this Well-done kit.


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

There is a Welldone Website for US & Canada:
www.welldonehid.com

But since we just move to US still not fully working.

Im getting some A38P Welldone HIDs from Europe in a few days.

If someone from New York wants to meet up to have a look at this HIDs just let me know.

I will explain to you why this HID does not make any interference does not interfere with the wiper motor.

Have been installing this HIDs for more than 2 years in Europe. ZERO broken motors.


----------



## lcs (Mar 7, 2011)

So is there any specific/special way to install this welldone HID kit? Or is it the normal procedures? Also, does installing HID fogs cause any wiper motor problems?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Group buy / Family purchase if they actually work?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Group buy / Family purchase if they actually work?


IF they work...

down,


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

i would be down as well, only problem is we need someone in new york to test them with the seller.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

rick89 said:


> i would be down as well, only problem is we need someone in new york to test them with the seller.


Well I'm in New York, but I already have factory HIDs. I can ask my neighbor who has an A3 without xenons if he'd be willing to test it...but I'd have a hard time telling him that he might blow his wiper motor and have to spend $$$ to replace it. AND I hear he is a cop...so that kind of scares me


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> Well I'm in New York, but I already have factory HIDs. I can ask my neighbor who has an A3 without xenons if he'd be willing to test it...but I'd have a hard time telling him that he might blow his wiper motor and have to spend $$$ to replace it. AND I hear he is a cop...so that kind of scares me


I would hope that the vendor would be willing to put up or shut up in light of a potential group buy. The vendor should test out the HIDs and if the wiper motor blows he should pay for the repair. If he really wants business he needs to demonstrate the reliability of this HID kit.


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

so how do these hids not interfere with the wiper motor?


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> Well I'm in New York, but I already have factory HIDs. I can ask my neighbor who has an A3 without xenons if he'd be willing to test it...but I'd have a hard time telling him that he might blow his wiper motor and have to spend $$$ to replace it. AND I hear he is a cop...so that kind of scares me


He wont blow away anything, trust me.

I know all sellers says "my HIDs has no problems with Audi, etc. etc." But the diference is they don´t know what they are selling. And they don´t have to deal with instalations and solving problems. I do.

Still hapening in Europe, people buy HIDs and blow away motors, after that, they look for the exclusive HID for A38P.

Welldone just released a new HID for the new Audi A3 +2010

Do you think they will lost time making 2 exclusive HIDs for nothing? Noway.


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

atrociousa3 said:


> so how do these hids not interfere with the wiper motor?


Working same way than the OEM HIDs from Audi.

Audi is using OEM HIDs (xenon & Bixenon) since 2003 in the A3. Why they don´t blow away motors? 

Same thing.


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> I would hope that the vendor would be willing to put up or shut up in light of a potential group buy. The vendor should test out the HIDs and* if the wiper motor blows he should pay for the repair.* If he really wants business he needs to demonstrate the reliability of this HID kit.


Same thing people use to say in Europe.

But is easy. if I say "i will pay every broken motor" I will end up paying all the US & Europe broken motors for Audi A3.

People with a broken motor will buy the Welldone HID & 1 week later will ask for a refound and $$ for the motor. (It´s a easy way to fix the problem for FREE).

We all know nobody wants to pay $400 or 500 to fix the motor, and there are plenty of people already with that problem.

As i know how people do (at least in Europe) I can´t give my word i will pay broken motors.

But I do give my word you won´t blow away motors with Welldone A38P exclusive HID.

Anyway noboday has to trust me, you just need to trust all the clients who are using A38P exclusive HID since 2 years ago. THIS IS THE REAL POINT.

Sellers can say whatever, the only thing that really matters is what owners say.

You can find many Audi owners using that A38P HIDs in European forums like www.Audisport-Iberica.com


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

What I would like to see is one of our forum members install the kit and try to blow the wiper motor.

Ideally it would be someone close to you so that you could help install and verify the wiper motor is functional. Then try to blow the motor. If it blows, then you pay for the replacement. If it doesn't, then you get forum members willing to put up the cash for this kit.


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> What I would like to see is one of our forum members install the kit and try to blow the wiper motor.
> 
> Ideally it would be someone close to you so that you could help install and verify the wiper motor is functional. Then try to blow the motor. If it blows, then you pay for the replacement. If it doesn't, then you get forum members willing to put up the cash for this kit.



i will install that first A38P HID for free en 10 minuts the most in OEM headlights

I won´t pay any motor as I told right before your post.

If I did I will end up paying all the US broken motors.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

blazedani said:


> i will install that first A38P HID for free en 10 minuts the most in OEM headlights
> 
> I won´t pay any motor as I told right before your post.
> 
> If I did I will end up paying all the US broken motors.


Maybe if you were a forum sponsor people would believe you.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

is there a special way to install this kit or is the same as any other kit? If its easy to install then why not give the first person who buys it a discount and they can prove to the rest its a good kit. Like i said earlier i would not mind trying it, although i am in Canada. So it would take some time to ship to me.


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

rick89 said:


> is there a special way to install this kit or is the same as any other kit?


Easier than any other kit.

You change the halogen bulb, you put the ballast inside the headlight & close the cover of the headlight.

All the HID fits inside the headlight.

You don´t need to drill your cover headlight.


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

Uber-A3 said:


> Maybe if you were a forum sponsor people would believe you.


Im not asking anyone to belive me, I just explained few post before.

You have all the coments from owners since 2 years ago in Audi forums in Europe.

I saw your post about the broken motors and i just wanted to let you know that there is a fix for that looooong time ago.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

i have the R8 style led headlights, will the ballast fit in the housings for those?


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

rick89 said:


> i have the R8 style led headlights, will the ballast fit in the housings for those?


if they are the chinese headlights (Depo or SONAR) probably not, it depends on the headlights, there are many different models for A3.

The OEM headlights are big enought. If your headlights have the same cover size then yes.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Would you consider doing a discount for the first buyer?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

i would gladly have these install in mine...if i didnt have to pay for the kit itself :thumbup:


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

x SMURF x said:


> i would gladly have these install in mine...if i didnt have to pay for the kit itself :thumbup:


I would gladdly have a new Audi too if i don´t have to pay for it. But i don´t think is going to happend.


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

rick89 said:


> Would you consider doing a discount for the first buyer?


Yes, I posted already that I will install the first HID for FREE in about 10 minuts.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

blazedani said:


> Yes, I posted already that I will install the first HID for FREE in about 10 minuts.


But i live in Canada. Are you going to come to canada and install it for me?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

blazedani said:


> Yes, I posted already that I will install the first HID for FREE in about 10 minuts.


so if i were to say. okay ill give the well-done HID kit for the A3 a try, how much would i be paying in total, for kit and install? (i live on long island)


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

blazedani said:


> i will install that first A38P HID for free en 10 minuts the most in OEM headlights
> I won´t pay any motor as I told right before your post.
> If I did I will end up paying all the US broken motors.


No, you verify wiper motor works. Install your kit and verify wiper motor still works. It doesn't sound like you are that confident that it will not blow the wiper motor.

P.S. Isn't there a heat build up problem if you put the ballasts inside the headlight?


----------



## DutchcaribbeanGTI (Dec 7, 2000)

blazedani

Can you confirm if the A38P kit looks like this one










Can you also post pics of how the ballast is mounted in the light housing.

Thanks


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks to Krazyboi's diy to change the wiper motor i was able to fix mine and i only spent $325, so it was not that bad. Now back to HID's, is someone going to test this kit from Well done out. If he gives me a discount i don't mind trying again, ill just be more careful this time when i use them.


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

Before installing the exclusive A38P HID from Welldone I blowed away the wiper motor 4 times. This happend in 2005-2006.

In that time Audi (VW) didn´t know about the wiper motor problem, so they fix it for free under guarantee.

The first 2 broken wiper motors happend in a Golf V. (fixed under guarantee)

I tryed everything:
- 35w ballast + cancellers
- CANBUS ballast
- Relays
- VAG COM HID Coding
- & long etc.

After all this bad experience with aftermarket HID I recommended not to install HID in the A38P to all of my clients in Europe.

Since Welldone is Sponsor of AudiSport-Iberica forum we received many request from A3 owners to install HID. We refuse to sell or install HID in Audi A3 by that time (around 2006-2007)

95% of all Audi A3 I know blowed away their wiper motor after installing HID lights. Seems like not all the A3 were sensible to the wiper motor issue.

This is why some people told they had no problems with aftermarket HID. Because they were the 5% of the A3 with no wiper motor issues.

AS you know most VW cars share many OEM parts.
For example:
- Audi A3, Golf V, Seat Leon2

I have seen Golf V with broken wiper motors & Seat leon also, but only a few cases.

Nothing worked until the A38P exclusive HID. First time I used was 2008.

I made some test with the new HID in some A3 for few months. They worked like a charm!

Then we introduced the A38P HID and offered this HID to all A3 owners as a AudiSport-iberica Sponsor.

People were so so unconfident with this HID at first time, but they end up making many buying groups to Welldone Spain. (I worked there at that time)

Nowadays, after almost 3 years. No single wiper motor blowed away with the exclusive A38P HID.

We shipped this HIDs to many countries, Spain, Portugal, Argentina, Peru, Brazil.

I can´t understan how english forums didn´t notice that there was a HID working for A3 from 2008 until now 2011. (almost 3 years)

I could read in this forum and others how people was so desperate finding a HID for the Adi A3. But this is nothing new, people have been using this HID for years.

Even it´s late (A3 was released in 2003) I think many people will be interested in this information.

Know some people will be unconfident about my information but they just need to use the translator and read Spanish forums.

Some people even resell this A38P exclusive HID in ebay also at higher prices:
http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translat...f8e#ht_1354wt_907&lp=es_en&btnTrUrl=Translate


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

Im getting some HIDs from Europe in a few days so I will let you know if someone in New York want to test them.

Already someone from Canada order H9 HID for his aftermarket Headlights so he will post his opinion.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

How much are you charging for the kits?


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

i have ordered a kit and i am going to test them out. I will make a thread about it as soon as i get the results.


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> How much are you charging for the kits?


A lot cheaper than the price in Europe.

$228 in US
€228 in Europe (thats like 310 USD)

Most countries in Europe have around 20% to 25% Taxes



AudiSport-Iberica forum is already working so now you can check what people think about the exclusive HID for the A3.

They have been using it since 2008 so if people still buying is because it works.


- People discussing about Welldone A38P HID or OEM AUDI HID
http://www.audisport-iberica.com/foro/index.php?showtopic=255884&st=0&gopid=3185618&#entry3185618


Some problem with old Welldone HID in Audi A3 Restyling (ALREADY SOLVED with new version)

- People who bought the A38P HID but does not fit in A3 Restyling (+2009):
http://www.audisport-iberica.com/foro/index.php?showtopic=253859&hl=welldone&st=0

- Fiting problems on A3 Restyling:
http://www.audisport-iberica.com/fo...163308&hl=welldone&fromsearch=1&#entry3163308

- More Post about fiting problems:
http://www.audisport-iberica.com/fo...163747&hl=welldone&fromsearch=1&#entry3163747


People discussing about Welldone HID and Radio noise in Audi A3:
(seems like happends anyway OEM HID or Welldone HID, so is not the HID lights)
http://www.audisport-iberica.com/fo...178543&hl=welldone&fromsearch=1&#entry3178543


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

rick89 said:


> i have ordered a kit and i am going to test them out. I will make a thread about it as soon as i get the results.


opcorn:


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> opcorn:


Well... I think thats the best confirmation that this HID really works for Audi A38P.

No flickering, no error, and the most important no wiper motor blowed away 


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5263132-Well-Done-HID-kits

As i told many times before, People from some Audi forums in Europe have been using this HID for almost 3 years. No single one wiper motor case.


----------



## VW_ALEX_MKV (May 15, 2009)

*Oem plus hid fog light kit*

Hey guys been reading the thread and I would like to know if HID in the fogs will create the same wiper motor problem. I would add Canbus modules on them to be on the safe side. I have an A3 2008 S-line with OEM adaptive Xenons and auto lights and auto Wipers. 

What do you guys think of this kit?? http://oemplus.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_61_103&products_id=1377 

Alex.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

rick89 said:


> Thanks to Krazyboi's diy to change the wiper motor i was able to fix mine and i only spent $325, so it was not that bad. Now back to HID's, is someone going to test this kit from Well done out. If he gives me a discount i don't mind trying again, ill just be more careful this time when i use them.


 I find this funny. Let me get this straight....so after you had some bogus hid kit which blew up your wiper motor. You got it fixed and now looking for another aftermarket solution possible for another blown wiper motor? 

That's already about $500 you've spent on hid kit and repairing 
You can easily buy eu-oem bi xenon like me for 800-1000. 

I've blown my motor once and didn't wanted to hassle again. Saved money bc I really needed xenon since the night looks worse to me I wear glasses.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

My cheap VVME kit never blew a motor while in my headlights and now they are in the fogs. But... I rarely use fog lights or wipers here. YMMV


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

VW_ALEX_MKV said:


> Hey guys been reading the thread and I would like to know if HID in the fogs will create the same wiper motor problem. I would add Canbus modules on them to be on the safe side. I have an A3 2008 S-line with OEM adaptive Xenons and auto lights and auto Wipers.
> 
> What do you guys think of this kit?? http://oemplus.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_61_103&products_id=1377
> 
> Alex.


 in my research I have yet to hear of anybody having a wiper motor fail with any brand of HID fogs. so might as well go cheap for the fogs. there is no way I would pay some guy $100+ for an HID kit that I can get for $30-60


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

mkim said:


> I find this funny. Let me get this straight....so after you had some bogus hid kit which blew up your wiper motor. You got it fixed and now looking for another aftermarket solution possible for another blown wiper motor?
> 
> That's already about $500 you've spent on hid kit and repairing
> You can easily buy eu-oem bi xenon like me for 800-1000.
> ...


 Well i was the one to test the kit and its working fine now, I learned how to replace my own wiper motor, so i got something out of it. And currently i am doing my own project with my cheap led r8 style headlights. I don't see it as a waste of money cause i got a good deal on the Well-done kit. The cheap VVME kit that blew my headlights were put to good use as my foglights, so nothing was wasted. Once my new headlights are on and complete it will be worth the time and effort i put into getting a good HID kit. I spent way less then 500, so i think im okay.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

[email protected] welldone. I wonder if anyone has ever burned out the wiper motor with good quality ballasts (Hella, Denso, Matsuisha).... 

Anyways for "generics" I'd look at the Morimoto line. Very high quality stuff. A friend of mine does retrofits on the side and compared to all the other generic ballasts he's put on, these just work and they work very well. Other brands like DDM and the china generics my friend has used all die. 

http://www.theretrofitsource.com/ 

The owner of the site is also very well known for designing his own glass lenses and tweaking and manufacturing replicas of popular OEM projectors. I'm contemplating getting a set of the 35 watt ballasts + canbus cancellers for the fogs. 

Dave


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

WTF is all this ****!? I just received my DDM digital 55w 6000k headlights and digital 35w 6000k foglights, and i just happened to be browsing the A3 forum and see this thread, and im like WTF. 
Can i not use my new HID's without blowing **** up on my car? 
Mine is a 2007 a3 2.0T with no auto lights or whipers. Do i need to worry about these HID's costing me money in repairs? Is there a fix i can perform while installing my HID's to keep this problem from occurring????


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Wouldn't just wiring your HID's to some relays solve all these problems?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

SorryIfarted said:


> Wouldn't just wiring your HID's to some relays solve all these problems?


 search thru a little more, but the cliff notes version is that somehow, there is some electro magentic phenomenon, like RFI or EMI, or some other surge, from the HID high voltage circuitry, that fries the sensitive electronics in the wiper control module, that is part of the wiper motor. 

its wacked...:screwy::what:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

SorryIfarted said:


> WTF is all this ****!? I just received my DDM digital 55w 6000k headlights and digital 35w 6000k foglights, and i just happened to be browsing the A3 forum and see this thread, and im like WTF.
> Can i not use my new HID's without blowing **** up on my car?
> Mine is a 2007 a3 2.0T with no auto lights or whipers. Do i need to worry about these HID's costing me money in repairs? Is there a fix i can perform while installing my HID's to keep this problem from occurring????


 That will blow your motor if used with headlight fog is ok. 
Spend money on oem bixenons and ball like your wheel.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

crew219 said:


> The owner of the site is also very well known for designing his own glass lenses and tweaking and manufacturing replicas of popular OEM projectors. I'm contemplating getting a set of the 35 watt ballasts + canbus cancellers for the fogs.
> 
> Dave


 Doubt you would need the canbus cancelers for the fogs 

I have my DDM tuning 35w ballasts for my fogs (with homemade cancelers) and it works without a problem. I read that people run the same setup as me minus the cancelers and it works just fine


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

SilverSquirrel said:


> search thru a little more, but the cliff notes version is that somehow, there is some electro magentic phenomenon, like RFI or EMI, or some other surge, from the HID high voltage circuitry, that fries the sensitive electronics in the wiper control module, that is part of the wiper motor.
> 
> its wacked...:screwy::what:


 Can i just wrap the ballasts in tin foil or something? lol


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

SorryIfarted said:


> Can i just wrap the ballasts in tin foil or something? lol


 that only saves from alien abductions...sorry


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

NYCameron said:


> Doubt you would need the canbus cancelers for the fogs
> 
> I have my DDM tuning 35w ballasts for my fogs (with homemade cancelers) and it works without a problem. I read that people run the same setup as me minus the cancelers and it works just fine


 How do you connect the ballasts to the factory wiring then? Are you simply using a relay harness and then resistors on the H11 / H7 plugs? 

Dave


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Selling a set of BRAND NEW unopened DDM HIDS....:facepalm:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

crew219 said:


> How do you connect the ballasts to the factory wiring then? Are you simply using a relay harness and then resistors on the H11 / H7 plugs?
> 
> Dave


 If you look at the H7 kit from DDM, you will see how to connect it. But that requires wiring redundancy (which I didn't realize that the time and still haven't replaced) 

But if you look at the housings, the connector on the fog light housings themselves, it should be a 9006 connector, and if you look at the ballasts, then it will also show 9006 connectors, so that is one way of connecting them 

at least that is how we wired up my brother's oem projector fogs


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

NYCameron said:


> If you look at the H7 kit from DDM, you will see how to connect it. But that requires wiring redundancy (which I didn't realize that the time and still haven't replaced)
> 
> But if you look at the housings, the connector on the fog light housings themselves, it should be a 9006 connector, and if you look at the ballasts, then it will also show 9006 connectors, so that is one way of connecting them
> 
> at least that is how we wired up my brother's oem projector fogs


 I'll probably use the canbus cancelers anyways. They wire up H11 -> 9006 . 9006 connector on the ballast and then output AMP to the rebased H11 bulb in the fog housing. Won't need a relay setup at all. 

Dave


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

My A3 is in the shop now because of a blown wiper motor. I disconnected my kit and slapped in stock bulbs. There is actually a bulletin showing the techs what to look for, incredible. :banghead:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

A3Performance said:


> My A3 is in the shop now because of a blown wiper motor. I disconnected my kit and slapped in stock bulbs. There is actually a bulletin showing the techs what to look for, incredible. :banghead:


 Which HID kit were you running?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

crew219 said:


> I'll probably use the canbus cancelers anyways. They wire up H11 -> 9006 . 9006 connector on the ballast and then output AMP to the rebased H11 bulb in the fog housing. Won't need a relay setup at all.
> 
> Dave


 Never used a relay unless I was using a hi/low kit


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

SorryIfarted said:


> WTF is all this ****!? I just received my DDM digital 55w 6000k headlights and digital 35w 6000k foglights, and i just happened to be browsing the A3 forum and see this thread, and im like WTF.
> Can i not use my new HID's without blowing **** up on my car?
> Mine is a 2007 a3 2.0T with no auto lights or whipers. Do i need to worry about these HID's costing me money in repairs? Is there a fix i can perform while installing my HID's to keep this problem from occurring????


 Unfortunately- to this date, no one has found the simplest explanation with facts why majority of A3s have issues with wiper motor failure when using aftermarket HIDs. Not all are affected however (106k and already on 2nd set of aftermarket HID- 1st was VVME, then Restrosolution kit with no ill issues. i have a 2007 2.0t Premium, no auto or drl ) 

You may want dump that HID kit and look into this : 
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...-Done-HID-kits/page2&highlight=well-done+hids 

goodluck


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

FYI... When you put HIDs in fogs you may need an error canceller... Mine flickered and roasted one ballast untill I put one in. When you do get the cancellers make sure they are waterproofed. That was another issue I ran into and ended up having to replace the harness for one of my fogs. :banghead:


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

A lower quality Ballast will not be stable and will cause a spike in consumption when booting. If you want to alleviate this problem don't buy the cheap isht! I would imagine that the link between the wipers and lights is on the Ground side and when the Ballast peaks it is sending the spike through the wiper board circuitry. Has anyone done any research pertaining to the power requirements for these aftermarket ballast? or do we just buy one, install it and bitch about it?


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

^ 
you're just guessing at this unless you have something more behind it. My research is pointing to certain brands being more likely and it has nothing to do with how expensive. The VVME is cheap and I haven't found a case of them failing yet.


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

theblue said:


> ^
> you're just guessing at this unless you have something more behind it. My research is pointing to certain brands being more likely and it has nothing to do with how expensive. The VVME is cheap and I haven't found a case of them failing yet.


 Cheap as in lesser quality. And just because one from a brand works does not mean they all will. Each manufacturer changes internal parts depending on availability and pricing and there is no way you will ever know where all of the internals are purchased from.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

I used a cheap kit i found on eBay for years with a built-in error cancelation harness, never had a problem. One of my ballast went and i ordered an xtec kit, literally in 5 minutes my wiper motor went. Like i mentioned in my previous post, thank god they covered it. I just installed some H11 Sylvania XZE bulbs for now till something official comes out for our cars.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

dman4486 said:


> I would imagine that the link between the wipers and lights is on the Ground side and when the Ballast peaks it is sending the spike through the wiper board circuitry.


 It's possible. Looking at the wiring diagram for a car with halogen and a car with xenon I noticed an extra ground wire on the xenon cars. I'm not sure if it was connected to the (-) of the ballast or the ballast casing. It would be nice if someone with stock xenons could check exactly where this extra wire is goes. I would look up the wiring diagram but it's too much of a pain because the eBahn software is not compatible with Windows 7.


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> It's possible. Looking at the wiring diagram for a car with halogen and a car with xenon I noticed an extra ground wire on the xenon cars. I'm not sure if it was connected to the (-) of the ballast or the ballast casing. It would be nice if someone with stock xenons could check exactly where this extra wire is goes. I would look up the wiring diagram but it's too much of a pain because the eBahn software is not compatible with Windows 7.


 It is the only viable reason for the two to effect each other. Electrical theory does not lie (much). Even if the guys added a ground from the ballast to the negative at the battery or to the battery's ground point it would be better than stock.


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Is it possible to completely remove the headlights from the circuit that the wiper motors are on? Using relays to power them and the factory headlight switch to turn them on and off. Vagcom to erase the error codes that would appear?


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

I pretty sure that has been tried and didn't help.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

SorryIfarted said:


> Is it possible to completely remove the headlights from the circuit that the wiper motors are on? Using relays to power them and the factory headlight switch to turn them on and off. Vagcom to erase the error codes that would appear?


 Someone reportedly did this and it still blew a wiper motor. That's when the theory started of electro-magnetic interferrence causing the signal to the wiper motor to go crazy and blow the motor. But I would have to see hard evidence of the relay connected correctly to really believe it.


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

MisterJJ said:


> Someone reportedly did this and it still blew a wiper motor. That's when the theory started of electro-magnetic interferrence causing the signal to the wiper motor to go crazy and blow the motor. But I would have to see hard evidence of the relay connected correctly to really believe it.


 That all just seems so terribly unlikely. I guess we have the only cars on the planet that arnt allowed to have HID's, unless we spend the couple grand on the OEM ****.


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

if I decide to try, I'm going to go with a set of VVME ones for cheap from ebay. there are no cases I can find of issues with these ones. I am still hesitant because there are not tons of people saying they have them. 

for more money you can buy the well-done ones which are pretty much proven to work fine but are possibly no better than the VVME ones. 

or I might go with the well-done because they are still cheaper than a new wiper motor... I really can't decide.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

theblue said:


> if I decide to try, I'm going to go with a set of VVME ones for cheap from ebay. there are no cases I can find of issues with these ones. I am still hesitant because there are not tons of people saying they have them.
> 
> for more money you can buy the well-done ones which are pretty much proven to work fine but are possibly no better than the VVME ones.
> 
> or I might go with the well-done because they are still cheaper than a new wiper motor... I really can't decide.


 Since WellDone or user-of have yet to report failure- I would go with WellDone if i were you. 

If anyone of my RetroSolution or VVME Ballast fails, I'd probably opt with Welldone. 
Granted, perhaps my car were one of the exceptions... 

e


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Im still waiting for someone to come on and say "If found a guaranteed fix, do this, this, this, this and this and your golden..." but i dont see that happening anytime soon...


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice writeup on the custom LED's in the grills to Tiptronic. I might have to try that....tho ill have sweet white LED's and yellow headlights...


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

SorryIfarted said:


> Nice writeup on the custom LED's in the grills to Tiptronic. I might have to try that....tho ill have sweet white LED's and yellow headlights...


 Go with the Philips LED DRLs. :thumbup: 

e


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

tiptronic said:


> Go with the Philips LED DRLs. :thumbup:
> 
> e


 I swear. You should get sponsored by them at this point...are you?


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

So does anyone know if well-done has an H11 kit for our cars available? I was on their site and could not find the H11 specifically for A3 8P, and i've e-mailed them and no response.


----------



## Dr Chill (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, they do. It's in a click down box where you choose the options. The only thing that stopped me from ordering the kit online is the $225 price. The same kit sells for less than half that from Welldone in China directly. 

http://well-done.en.alibaba.com/


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Has anyone tried removing the wipers from the circuit and using a relay to power them instead of the headlights to solve this issue???


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

I don't even think that is possible because wipers are not just on/off


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

any updates on this?


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

NYCameron said:


> that only saves from alien abductions...sorry


 Did someone say alien abductions?







lol


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

My wiper motor/auto headlight blew yesterday evening. It was on a start up but I've had the HID's (lows and fogs) installed for about 3.5 years now. I am under extended warranty so I'm assuming I should just play it safe and put in my old bulbs? Also I don't have my old bulbs anymore...SOOO I don't know what to do. Any advice please!


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

go buy some new bulbs to put in... way cheaper than a wiper motor. If you have time buy some cheap ones from ebay or amazon to save money.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

I got my wiper motor replaced under warranty, but should I buy new HID's? My motor blew 3.5 years after I installed my HID's. I am just worried that it would blow again.


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

jowsley0923 said:


> I got my wiper motor replaced under warranty, but should I buy new HID's? My motor blew 3.5 years after I installed my HID's. I am just worried that it would blow again.


Here you can see some comments from the guys who have the Welldone HID.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5263132-Well-Done-HID-kits/page3&highlight=welldone




rick89 said:


> I have tested this kit and have had the wipers on at the same time and i did not experience a broken wiper motor. The ballast's in this kit is pretty nice when you install it because it lets you screw it on the back of the headlight cap and it keeps all the wires inside the headlight. From my experience on my car that has the auto lights, the hid kit is one that i would recommend you guys to get if you want one. I have also looked on the audi Iberica forums and a lot of guys there are using this kit and it was partly why i was convinced to purchase it.





dooky said:


> Sorry guys for the late response. I haven't been checking the forum lately. I've returned the H9 kit to Welldone and they have developed an H11 kit for the North American A3s. That's the good news! The bad news is that I'm still waiting for the kit to arrive. I've been in contact with Daniel from Welldone and it should arrive within the next coming weeks. It turns out that I'll be the first A3 using the newly developed H11 kit. Hopefully, all goes well.
> 
> As for placing the ballast inside the light housing. It's perfectly safe. The ballast doesn't emit any heat. Rick89 confirmed this fact and Daniel from Welldone have assured me that it does not pose any harm to the light housing.
> 
> I'll keep you guys updated once I receive the kit.





dooky said:


> I finally received the H11 kit today and installed it lastnight. Everything is plug and play. It works like a charm! I tested the lights with my wipers on at full setting without any problems. I'm the first A3 in North America running the Welldone H11 kit. Thanks to Daniel for making everything right. I'm sure you'll have many more happy customers like myself.  And, to Rick89 for your advice and help.





dooky said:


> I've been using my Well Done HID it for a year without any issues in the rain. No problem when turning on the wiper first and then lights. You can actually place the ballast within the light housing. No need to mount it outside. The unit doesn't get hot. Dave from Welldone recommended this as they've been doing in Europe.





A3Performance said:


> Dani is a stand up guy, met up with him in NY and got a chance to really see this Well-Done kit in person.. Man, is this thing truly different than any aftermarket kit out there! NOW i truly understand why it's OEM or Well-Done. I'll post a thread sometime late this week after I install them since i'm having some minor fueling issues and car is parked.


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

I have more good news about the wiper motor problem.

We just discovered how to fix the broken wiper motors.

Just fixed the first broken wiper motor in Europe & it´s working already.

There is no need to buy new wiper motors anymore!!!!!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

blazedani said:


> I have more good news about the wiper motor problem.
> 
> We just discovered how to fix the broken wiper motors.
> 
> ...


Got some more details? :thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

blazedani said:


> I have more good news about the wiper motor problem.
> 
> We just discovered how to fix the broken wiper motors.
> 
> ...


how?


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

They replace the failed components on the motor. Either way it's still recommended you use a high quality Xenon kit like Well-done to avoid the motor from breaking.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

agreed its better to not grenade the wiper motor in the first place. I am curious as to which component failed... a control module would be my assumption. some fried chip.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

SilverSquirrel said:


> I am curious as to which component failed... a control module would be my assumption. some fried chip.


That would be a very poorly designed circuit. There should be some kind of resettable fuse protecting the circuit. My guess is a blown Cap.

I tried to get someone to send me a blown motor so I could investigate but there were no takers.


----------



## Dr Chill (Aug 24, 2011)

blazedani said:


> I have more good news about the wiper motor problem.
> 
> We just discovered how to fix the broken wiper motors.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this piece of information which is basically useless unless you elaborate on it.


----------



## Ut-A3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Waiting for details.............................................:sly:


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

From what i've gathered by all the info seen on people blowing their wiper motors. What happens is the initial voltage spike, whether you use a relay or not emits a spike/frequency type that effects the wiper motor since they share a common ground. So using a kit like Welldone takes out all that guess work, that thing is sealed in such a fashion that i've never seen any other kit like it. So once Blazedani has more details i'm pretty sure he'll share his thoughts. He's in Europe so time differences and what not can cause slight delays in his responses.


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

The guys in Europe fixed the wiper motor, not me.
They are offering this service in the website now.

I´m still in New York. Will be flying to Europe soon, then I´ll see how it works.

From what I know you need some tools to fix it, you can not do it with a regular soldering iron. 
You need a good soldering station, some products to fix the circuit board, liquids to be able to replace different chips, etc.
This is what they told me by phone. Wasn't that easy to reapair.

So basically is not worth it to do it by yourself only to fix 1 wiper motor, you would spent much more to buy all the stuff than the 55€ they charge for the fix.

Still not very useful for many people here in the US since they only fix it in Europe. 
But I think it´s good news that it can be fixed without buying a new $300 wiper motor.


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi, this is Daniel from Welldonehid.

I´m in Europe right now & I wanted to inform you about some news.


We just develop a new HID, also compatible with Audi A3.

This HID is even higher quality than the regular A38P HID.

We use OEM ballast made in Europe (same as Audi-VW uses in their cars).

www.welldonehid.com/Xenon-OEM 




















AudiSport-Iberica forum is making a Group Buy right now, if someone is interested he can also take profit of the group buy prices.
They are getting around 65€ discount ($85)

A38P HID ------> 129€ ($170)
A38P Facelift --> 158€ ($208)
OEM Xenon ----> 175€ ($232)


----------



## A3fourme (Feb 8, 2014)

A3Performance said:


> From what i've gathered by all the info seen on people blowing their wiper motors. What happens is the initial voltage spike, whether you use a relay or not emits a spike/frequency type that effects the wiper motor since they share a common ground. So using a kit like Welldone takes out all that guess work, that thing is sealed in such a fashion that i've never seen any other kit like it. So once Blazedani has more details i'm pretty sure he'll share his thoughts. He's in Europe so time differences and what not can cause slight delays in his responses.


Are your wiper motors still working or did you ever have to get them replaced?


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

I am in the works to start a Famrily purchase with Welldone HID'S


----------



## ors_86 (Jun 27, 2016)

*retrofitlab HID kit*

Has anyone tried retrofitlab Aharon ballasts and canbus from retrofitlab for Audi A3 ?

They say that it has special harness and does not damage the wiper motor.

I have installed them, but i have noticed that the canbus is getting too hot, so much that i cant touch it for 1-2 seconds. Is that logical ? At my other car i have a Hylux ballast kit and it does not getting hot at all.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

It is disheartening that to this day Noone can figure out how to 100% bypass the wiper motor issue. What I'm curious though is how is it some cars never had this issue. I now have 245,000miles on my 07 A3 - it didn't come w HID and have used 3diff sets of HID kits and no issues whatsoever.


----------



## ors_86 (Jun 27, 2016)

tiptronic said:


> It is disheartening that to this day Noone can figure out how to 100% bypass the wiper motor issue. What I'm curious though is how is it some cars never had this issue. I now have 245,000miles on my 07 A3 - it didn't come w HID and have used 3diff sets of HID kits and no issues whatsoever.


So, it might be russian roulette ? Thats too bad, after so many years...


----------



## ors_86 (Jun 27, 2016)

The seller of that kit says that it does not produce any "spikes" so its wiper motor safe.

Has anyone tried it ?


----------

